# أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد المتداولة ا



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

*أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد المتداولة ا*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*[font=Arial (Arabic)]أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد المتداولة اليوم [/font]


[font=Arial (Arabic)]هي بعينها التي كانت بأيدي النصارى واليهود[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]وقد شهد لها القرآن[/font]
​



*[/font]




[font=Arial (Arabic)]*في هذا الفصل والذي يليه بحثان في غاية الأهمية :*[/font]
[font=Arial (Arabic)]*1 *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*هل أسفار العهدين المنتشرة اليوم هي بذاتها التي كانت في عصر محمد ? *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*2 *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن كانت هي بذاتها فهل اعتراها تحريف أو تبديل كثير أو قليل ?*[/font]



[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقبل البحث في هذا وذاك لنفرض أن الكتاب المقدس المتداول اليوم لم يكن هو بذاته الذي كان في عصر محمد? أو على الأقل اعتراه التحريف بحيث أصبح لا يوثق به? كما يزعم جهّال المسلمين, فإن كان الأمر هكذا فما اشقى بني آدم وما أنكد حظهم? لأن كلام الله الذي لا يقبل التغيير على حسب فهمنا? ونطقت به الأنبياء والرسل كما يصرح القرآن ويحتم على المسلمين أن يعترفوا به قد تلاشى من الوجود أو تشوه بالباطل? فسقطت قيمته! حتى القرآن طاش سهمه وخاب مسعاه? لأن الله أنزله مهيمناً على الكتاب المقدس ليحفظه سالماً من أيدي الأغراض ولم يحفظه? لأنه في سورة المائدة 5 :48 يقول وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكتَابَ بِالحَقِّ مُصَدِّق المَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ الخ ويفسر البيضاوي قوله ومهيمناً عليه رقيباً على سائر الكتب ليحفظها من التغيير? ويشهد لها بالصحة والثبات, وقُرئ على صيغة المفعول أي هُومن عليه أو حوفظ من التحريف? والحافظ له هو الله أو الحفظ في كل عصر, شهيداً عليه أي على الكتب كلها , إن هذ اليهدم ركناً من أركان الثقة بالقرآن? وقد وكل الله إليه مأمورية فأهملها,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لكن هذه الدعوى باطلة والشكر لله? فإن كلمته التي في العهدين لم تتلاشَ ولا تحرَّفت? بل بقيت محفوظة بعنايته الضابطة لكل شيء كما يعترف القرآن,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ومن الغريب أننا نحن المسيحيين بواسطة تمسكنا بشهادة القرآن في حق الكتاب المقدس بالصحة والنزاهة ندافع عن القرآن نفسه من هجمات أغبياء المسلمين? الذين لو دروا أن الطعن في الكتاب المقدس طعن في قلب القرآن? لم يطعنوا, ومن الشواهد على ذلك قول الشيخ رحمة الله الهندي في كتابه إظهار الحق الذي طبعه سنة 1284 هجرية أن أحد علماء الهند أفتى قائلاً إن هذا المجموع المشتهر الآن بالعهد الجديد ليس بمسلم عندنا? وليس هذا هو الإنجيل الذي جاء ذكره في القرآن بل هو عندنا عبارة عن الكلام الذي أُنزل على عيسى - ص 144 و145 - وقد وقع رحمة الله في مثل هذا الخطأ الفاحش من شدة تعصبه? فقال ما معناه إن التوراة والإنجيل الأصليين فُقدا قبل رسالة محمد? والأسفار الموجودة اليوم لا مقام لها عندنا أكثر من كتب أقاصيص ملفقة من باطل وحق وإننا لا نعتبر أن الكتاب وُجد بحالة من الصحة والنقاوة حتى زمن الإسلام ثم دهمته مصيبة التحريف فأُتلف? بل نقول إنه فُقد كله قبل ذلك بزمن طويل,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ورداً على ذلك نقول إن رحمة الله لا يعني بالتوراة والإنجيل الأصليين ونفس الصورتين اللتين كتبهما موسى ورسل عيسى بأيديهم? لأنه إن كان يقصد ذلك يورط نفسه من جهة القرآن? لأن نسخته الأصلية ضاعت أيضاً, بل قصد الإنجيل والتوراة اللذين هما طبق الأصل, ودعواه بأنهما ضاعا باطلة? كما هو مسلَّم عند علماء الإسلام المحققين في كل العالم? وهذه من أفحش الغلطات التي سقط فيها رحمة الله? وإن مثله لا يُلتمس له عذر كما كان يُلتمس لأهل العصور المظلمة, أما وهو من أبناء هذا العصر الذي سطع فيه نور العلم والعرفان فيُؤاخذ بغلطته كل المؤاخذة, يبذل هذا الشيخ مجهوده ليوهم بسطاء المسلمين أن التوراة الأصلية فُقدت عندما سبى بختنصر الملك أورشليم وهدم هيكل سليمان سنة 587 قبل المسيح? ويقيم الدليل على ذلك من سفر مزمور يدعوه بعضهم سيدارس الثاني ويدعوه بعضهم الرابع? ويحاول أن يقنع المسلمين بأن سيدراس هذا إنما هو عزرا المسمى في القرآن عُزير? وأنه قد ألف كتاباً وادعى أنه هو التوراة الحقيقية الأصلية التي نزلت على موسى النبي, إلا أننا بمراجعة ذلك السفر الذي يشير إليه لا نجد ما يدل على صحة دعواه مطلقاً? بل ما يدحضها? فورد في أصحاح 14 :21 و22 بأن عزرا استدعى الكتبة إلى كتابة كل ما عُمل في العالم من البدء? كما هو مكتوب في أسفار الشريعة, فإذا صحَّ هذا السند فإنه يدل على أن عزرا كان من حَفَظة أسفار الوحي? فأملاها على الكتبة فكتبوها ودّونوها, فلا يُقال عن عزرا والحالة هذه إنه ألف كتاباً من عند نفسه وادعى بأنه التوراة, وجاء في تفسير البيضاوي لسورة التوبة 9 :30 ما ينقض زعم رحمة الله ويؤيد بياننا, قال ما معناه عندما سبى بختنصر اليهود لم يبق أحد من حفظة الوحي? فبعث الله عزيراً من الأموات وقد مر عليه مئة سنة ميتاً? فأملى التوراة وجاءت طبق الأصل حتى تعجب منه اليهود ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن كانت هذه الرواية صحيحة فلا غرو أن يتعجب منها اليهود, إنما العجب كل العجب أن يوجد بين العقلاء من يصدق خرافة كهذه? فإنه لا سفر سيدراس الثاني ولا الرابع ذكر هذه السخريات? ومع ذلك يؤخذ من هذه المزاعم التي رواها البيضاوي في تفسيره ورحمة الله في إظهار الحق أن عزرا كان حافظ الأسفار الوحي لا مزوراً, ثم نقول مرة ثانية, إن كانت الرواية الواردة في سفر سيدراس الثاني صحيحة فلا يؤخذ منها أن التوراة انعدمت من الوجود بسبب حرق كل نسخها? كما أنه لا ينعدم القرآن إذا أُحرق? لأنه كان يوجد حفظة للتوراة كما يوجد حفظة للقرآن الذين في إمكانهم أن يدونوه في الكتب, ويحسن أن نقول عن سفر سيدراس إنه لا يوجد أحد من علماء اليهود أو المسيحيين اعتمده ونسبه إلى عزرا, ويظهر من مطالعة الجزء الأول منه أنه كُتب ما بين 81 و86 ميلادية, ومن المعلوم أن عزرا كان قبل الميلاد بنحو خمسائة سنة - انظر سفر سيدراس الثاني أصحاح 2 :47 و7 :28 و29 إلخ - وعليه تكون نسبة هذا السفر إلى عزرا منتحلة? وبالنتيجة يكون السفر مزوراً وأن اليهود الأولين لم يعدوه بين أسفارهم القانونية, إلا أنه في القرن الثالث للميلاد قبله بعضهم من الذين يجهلون اللغة العبرانية المكتوب بها? وإلا لما كانوا يقبلونه,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وإذ قد انتهينا من كلمتنا عن هذا السفر? وأقمنا الدليل بأن التوراة والأسفار الأخرى المقدسة التي أوحي بها إلى الأمة اليهودية لم تتلاش قط من الوجود? فنقول إن ثبت وجودها في حياة عزرا - أي بعد خراب الهيكل بأكثر من مائة عام - ثبت وجودها في زمن بختنصر, أما إنها كانت موجودة في زمن عزرا فالدليل عليه من نفس سفر عزرا المقبول لدى اليهود والنصارى أجمعين? فلقد ورد فيه قوله عزرا هذا صعد من بابل وهو كاتب ماهر في شريعة موسى التي أعطاها الرب إله إسرائيل - توراة سفر عزرا 7 :6 - , قارن بين هذا وبين ما ورد في سفر نحميا ص 8 - , ثم جاء أيضاً في سفر عزرا أن شريعة الرب - أي التوراة - كانت في يده وقت صعوده من بابل إلى أورشليم? وعلى ذلك قول الملك أرتحششت اله مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ مُرْسَلٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْمَلِكِ وَمُشِيرِيهِ السَّبْعَةِ لِأَجْلِ السُّؤَالِ عَنْ يَهُوذَا وَأُورُشَلِيمَ حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ إِل هِكَ التي بِيَدِكَ - عزرا 7 :14 - , ومن هنا يظهر بمزيد الوضوح أن التوراة لم تتلاش في زمن بختنصر,*[/font]
​


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وعندنا دليل آخر ورد في كتاب عبري يُدعى برقي أبهوث كُتب في القرن الثاني للميلاد ما معناه نزلت التوراة على موسى في جبل سيناء? واستودعها موسى إلى يشوع? وهذا سلمها إلى شيوخ إسرائيل? وهؤلاء سلموها إلى الأنبياء? وسلمها الأنبياء إلى السنهدريم مجمع اليهود الأعظم , ويُروى أن هذا المجمع كان مؤلفاً من علماء اليهود وبدأ بتأسيسه عزرا? وكان الغرض منه المحافظة على التوراة وتعليمها للشعب, وورد في التلمود - كتاب تقليد اليهود - أنه بعد السبي البابلي الذي نحن في صدده أعاد المجمع العظيم التوراة إلى مجدها وجلالها القديم? وأشار إلى ذلك كتاب برقي أبهوث بما معناه أن ذلك المجمع وضع ثلاثة وصايا كشعائر مقدسة الأولى - احترس في القضاء - الثانية علِّم كثيرين - الثالثة كن حصناً منيعاللتوراة, وهذه الوصية الأخيرة أوجبت على اليهود أن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم في صيانة التوراة سالمة من كل ما يعرض لها? وقد قاموا بهذا المهمة خير قيام, وما من أمة بالغت في العناية بكتابها المقدس كما بالغت الأمة اليهودية بتوراتها? فقد أحصوا عدد كلماتها وحروفها, وأذكر هنا قولاً مأثوراً قاله أحد أكابر هذا المجمع يدل على مبلغ عنايتهم بالتوراة? وإلى أي حد رفعوا مقامها, ورد في برقي أبهوث قوله إن سمعان العادل - أحد خلفاء المجمع - كان يقول : العالم قائم على ثلاثة أعمدة التوراة والعبادة والعمل الصالح , بمثل هذا الاهتمام والتدقيق تداولت التوراة بين اليهود من السلف إلى الخلف جيلاً بعد جيل في لغتها الأصلية وهي العبرية والآرامية بكل اعتناء وتدقيق, ومن الأدلة المعتبرة على ما نحن بصدده تعدد قراءات التوراة? أي وجود اختلافات لفظية مع وحدة المعنى, أليس هذا برهاناً على أنه لم يكتبها شخص واحد? ولا كُتبت في عصر واحد, ثم أنه يوجد فيها ما يشبه التناقض في أخبار بعض الوقائع والمسائل التي ليس لها مساس في الجوهر? وهو بالحقيقة ليس بتناقض, فوجود شيء من هذا القبيل في أسفار التوراة مع سكوت اليهود عنه وعدم تجاسرهم على تسويته? لدليل قوي على تمسكهم بالمتون الأصلية واستحفاظهم عليها? مهما يكن من أمرها, وتظهر قوة هذا الدليل بأكثر وضوح من المثال الآتي نقلاً عن القرآن, ورد في سورة آل عمران 3 :55 قوله إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وورد في سورة النساء 4 :159 قوله وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ إِلَّا ليُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ قد ارتاب بعضهم في كون الضمير الأخير عائد إلى المسيح? ولكن لا يمكن أن يرتاب في تصريح القرآن بموت المسيح الوارد في سورة مريم 19 :33 وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً فهذا كله يظهر أنه منقوض بما ورد في سورة النساء 4 :157 وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ لأنه في المواضع الأولى يثبت موته وفي الموضع الأخير ينفيه, فوجود التناقض الظاهري في متن القرآن دليل معتبر على أن المسلمين لم يمسوه بسوء وإلا لكانوا من باب أولى أزالوا شبه التناقض هذا وخصوصاً في آية وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ إِلَّا ليُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ إذ قُرئت قبل موتهم وهذه القراءة يزول معها الالتباس? فما كان أيسر عليهم أن يثبتوا القراءة الثانية محل الأولى لكنهم لم يفعلوا حرصاً على الأصل, هكذا يدل وجود شبه التناقض الواقع في أسفار التوراة على أمانة أهلها,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قد كتب بعض المؤلفين المسلمين جدولاً طويلاً من المناقضات الواردة في الكتاب المقدس وزعموا أنها مناقضات حقيقية? وهي تناقضات ظاهرية فقط كمثل التي نقلناها هنا عن القرآن? وقد وفق بين كثير منها العلماء المحققون, والتي لم يهتدوا إلى التوفيق بينها فصعوبتها قائمة على عدم معرفتهم كل ظروفها, ووجود هذه الاختلافات في أسفار التوراة دليل على عظمة اعتناء اليهود بالمحافظة على الأصل لأنهم لم يتخذوا وسيلة لإزالة هذا الخلاف ويكفوا نفوسهم مؤونة احتجاجات المعارضين الذين لا يفتأون ينقبون في الكتاب? لا توصل المعرفة الله? بل ليظفروا باحتجاج جديد? ويُظهروا براعتهم للناس,ولنتأمل الآن باختصار فيما إذا كانت أسفار العهد القديم أولاً وأسفار العهد الجديد ثانياً? المتداولة اليوم? هي بذاتها التي كانت في زمن محمد? وإليها أشار القرآن فنقول :*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إنه يوجد لدينا جملة جداول محصاة فيها أسفار العهد القديم يرجع تاريخها إلى ما قبل محمد? وهي موافقة لتوراة العصر الحاضر تمام الموافقة, قال يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي في تاريخه الذي كتبه سنة 90 ميلادية لا يوجد بيننا معشر اليهود عشرات الألوف من الكتب المتناقضة? بل يوجد اثنان وعشرون سفراً نؤمن أنها موحى بها من الله محتوية على تاريخ كل العصور? منها خمسة أسفار - سفر التكوين والخروج واللاويين والعدد والتثنية - لموسى? وتشتمل على شريعة الله وتاريخ الجنس البشري من ابتداء العالم إلى موته? أي نحو ثلاثة آلاف سنة تقريباً, ومن ذلك الوقت إلى حكم الملك أرتزركسيس الذي خلف زركسيس مدون في ثلاثة عشر سفراً - سفر يشوع والقضاة مع راعوث وصموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام وعزرا مع نحميا, وأستير وأيوب والاثنا عشر سفراللأنبياء الصغار وإشعياء وإرميا مع مراثيه وحزقيال ودانيال - , والأربعة الأسفار الباقية - المزامير والأمثال, والجامعة ونشيد الأنشاد - لتسبيح الله وتهذيب الأخلاق , وقدَّم لنا مجمع جامنيه الذي عُقد سنة 90 ميلادية قائمة هذه الأسفار بعينها? وقرر مجمع لادوكية أنها اثنان وعشرون سفراً? ثم في القرون المتأخرة جزأوا بعض هذه الأسفار لسهولة المراجعة, *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويمكننا أن نقدّر ونعين تاريخ التجزئة بالضبط, مثلاً في نسخة بطرسبرج التي كُتبت باللغة العبرية سنة 916 م لا تزال فيها الأسفار الصغار للأنبياء الاثني عشر - هوشع ويوئيل وعاموس وعوبديا ويونان وميخا وناحوم وحبقوق وصفنيا وحجي وزكريا وملاخي - متضمنة في كتاب كل سفر كان يعتبر أصحاحاً? محصية فيه أعداد الآيات, أما تقسيم كل من سفر صموئيل والملوك والأخبار إلى جزئين وفصل عزرا عن نحميا فقد تم لأول مرة في طبعة العهد القديم العبرية في البندقية سنة 1516 و1517 ميلادية, يقول يوسيفوس المؤرخ إن الكتب الأخرى التي لا يساوون بينها وبين الاثنين والعشرين سفراً القانونية في الوثوق بأقوالها وقد ترجموا الكل إلى اليونانية? ومع أن هذه الأسفار الغير القانونية كُتبت وتُرجمت من قبل المسيح بكل اعتناء وتدقيق? لم ينزلوها منزلة الأسفار القانونية ولا عدّوها معها, وتمت هذه الترجمة بين سنة 247 و385 قبل المسيح في مصر بناء على طلب بطليموس الثاني الملقب فيلادلفيوس , ويظن البعض أنها بين سنة 200 و250 قبل المسيح ويرجحون الرأي الثاني? وليس هذا ذا بال, وتُدعى هذه الترجمة بالسبعينية نسبة إلى عدد الذين ترجموها? فإنهم كانوا سبعين عالماً من علماء اليهود? وهي أقوم ترجمة للتوراة في الوجود,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنذكر بعد ذلك الترجمات الأخرى للعهد القديم لزيادة التأكيد بأن التوراة التي بأيدينا اليوم هي التي كانت في عصر محمد وقبله بقرون كثيرة? لأنه إن لم تكن موجودة حينئذ فمن أين أتت تلك الترجمات وعلى الخصوص الترجمة السبعينية ? *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ثم الترجمة اليونانية التي تُرجمت بواسطة أكويلا التي تممها سنة 130 ميلادية وترجمها مرة أخرى رجل سامري اسمه سيماش? وفرغ منها سنة 218 ميلادية? ثم ترجمها إيرونيموس عن اللغة العبرية إلى الطليانية وتُسمى الترجمة اللاتينية? وفرغ منها سنة 405 ميلادية? وتُسمى الفولجاتا ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول يعقوب من أودسا إن التوراة تُرجمت أيضاً في حياة المسيح بناء على طلب ملك أودسا ابجار? ويظنون أن أول من أشار إلى الترجمة السريانية هو مليتس من أهالي ساردس في القرن الثاني? وينسبها آخرون إلى القرن الثالث, والترجمة السريانية الفيلكسية أتمها بوليكاربوس نحو سنة 508 وهذبها وأصلحها توماس هرقل 616 م, وعليه كل الترجمات السريانية كانت موجودة من قبل عصر محمد? والترجمة الأخيرة من هذه اللغة بوشرت في نفس أيامه,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولما احتمى أصحاب محمد ببلاد الحبشة قبل الهجرة رأوا أهل تلك البلاد يقرأون التوراة والإنجيل في لغتهم الحبشية, وبسبب قِدم تلك الترجمة كان من الصعب على الأحباش فهمها? والمظنون أنها تُرجمت في القرن الرابع للميلاد, وكذلك لما فتح عمرو مصر وجد الدين الغالب فيها النصرانية? ووجد الكتاب المقدس مترجماً إلى اللغة القبطية في اصطلاحات البلاد الثلاثة الصعيدي والبحيري والبشموري, وقد تُرجمت عن الترجمة السبعينية? ويظن بعضهم أنها تُرجمت في ما بين القرن الثالث والرابع? ويقول بعضهم بل قبل ذلك,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وتُرجمت بعض أجزاء التوراة عن اللغة السريانية إلى الآرامية سنة 411 م وعن الترجمة السبعينية سنة 436 م, وبعد ذلك بنحو قرن تمت الترجمة المشهورة بترجمة القديس جاورجيوس? وكانت مع قرب عهدها قبل الهجرة بسنين كثيرة,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وترجم التوراة أسقف غوثية إلى لغة أهل بلاده سنة 360 من وأكثر هذه التراجم تممها قوم مسيحيون ما عدا الترجمة السبعينية والأكويلية طبعاً, كثيراً ما ترجم اليهود بعض أسفار التوراة إلى الآرامية حيثما ابتدأ أكثرهم يهملون التكلم بالعبرية? ومن بين هذه التراجم ترجمة أنكلوس التي تمت ما بين سنة 150 و200 م, وترجم يوناثان ابن عزيل أسفار الأنبياء سنة 320, م وعدا عن كل هذه الترجمات كان يوجد كتاب الترجوم الأورشليمي? ترجمة أسفار العهد القديم وشروحها إلى اللغة الآرامية? وقد تم في القرن السادس أي قبل الهجرة, ومن المعلوم أنه كان في سالف الزمان بغض شديد بين السامريين واليهود? ومن أجل ذلك لم يعتمد السامريون من التوراة سوى أسفار موسى الخمسة واعتبروها كما هي موحى بها من الله, ولم نعلم بالتأكيد متى حصلوا على نسخة الأسفار الخمسة? فيظن البعض أنه كان في سنة 606 ق, م, أي حينما ابتدأت سنو السبي السبعون? ويظن البعض أن منسى حفيد ألياشيب الكاهن العظيم - وهو الذي قد تزوج بابنة سنبلط كما جاء ذلك في سفر نحميا أصحاح 13 :28 - أحضر هذه الأسفار إلى السامرة حينما نفاه نحميا من أورشليم وأسس هناك هيكلاً على جبل جرزيم نحو سنة 409 ق م,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا يزال بين أيدي المسيحيين بعض النسخ من توراة السامريين - أي أسفار موسى الخمسة - باللغة العبرانية الأصلية? لكن بحروف مختلفة عن التي يستعملها اليهود,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبمراجعة هذه الأدلة والتراجم المتعددة لأسفار العهد القديم عند اليهود والنصارى نجزم ونحتم أن توراة اليوم هي بذاتها التي كانت في عصر محمد? وشهد لها القرآن في آيات كثيرة, وأن القراءات المتعددة للتوراة لا تطعن في سلامتها ولا تشوش نقاوته الأنه الا تمس جوهر تعليمها, واختلاف القراءات مسألة لا بد منها لكل كتاب قديم عظيم كاختلافات قراءات القرآن,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*.*[/font]


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنتكلم الآن في نسخ العهد الجديد المتداول اليوم في العالم المسيحي ونبحث هل هي الإنجيل الحقيقي الذي يشهد له القرآن? وهل هو الذي كان موجوداً في عصر محمد أم لا ? *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أما رجال العلم والتحقيق في كل العالم فلا يخالج قلوبهم أقل شك في صحة هذه الدعوى? لأن الأبحاث العصرية المتأخرة أثبتت أنه حتى في عصر المسيح كتب تلاميذه - الحواريون - مذكرات بأقواله وتعاليمه وأعماله? وكثير منها وارد في بشارة مرقس على نوع أخص? وفي بشارتي متى ولوقا أيضاً على نوع ما, إلا أن واقعة صلب المسيح وموته ودفنه وقيامته وصعوده لم يدون منها التلاميذ شيئاً إلا من بعد صعوده طبعاً? ثم أنهم لم يروا ضرورة تدفعهم إلى كتابة الإنجيل لقوم يعلمونه بمشاهدة العيان? إذ كانوا معاصرين ليسوع ورأوه وجه الوجه وكلموه شفاهياً وكانوا معه وحوله كل يوم يسمعون وعظه ويرون معجزاته - 1 كورنثوس 15 :6 وأعمال 1 :21 و22 - ولأن المسيح لم يأمرهم أن يكتبوا الإنجيل - الأخبار السارة - بل يكرزوا به? ليوضع الأساس على شهادة قوم أحياء معاصرين له شهادة شفاهية مشفوعة بدلائل الصدق والإخلاص, وأما كتابة الإنجيل - ومعناه الخبر السار أو البشارة السارة , فقد كتبها قبل الكل بولس الرسول ضمن رسالتين متواليتين بعث بهما إلى أهل تسالونيكي? ويرجع تاريخهما إلى ما بين سنة 22 و23 بعد صعود المسيح? ومثل هاتين الرسالتين بقية رسائل بولس في وحدة التعليم في كل المبادئ التي نتمسك بها إلى اليوم,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لكن لما مضى الجيل المعاصر للمسيح أو كاد? مسَّت الحاجة إلى تدوين الإنجيل في الأسفار لصون حقائقه من الطوارئ? وإفادة الأجيال الآتية? فألهم روح الله القدوس من اختار لتنفيذ هذه المهمة من رسل المسيح ورفقائهم القريبين منهم? فكتب أولاً القديس مرقس بشارته قبل خراب أورشليم سنة 70 للميلاد, وظن بعضهم أنه ما بين سنة 65 و66 في مدينة رومية, وكان مرقس رفيق الرسل المسيح وأحد تلامذته الأولي*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*،*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*ن وكان مشهوراً في الكنائس الأولى ومعروفاً عنه بأنه تلميذ بطرس? فكتب بشارته بناءً على معلوماته الشخصية ومعلومات بطرس? غير أن روح الله القدوس عصمه من الخطأ وذكّره بما عساه يكون نسيه? وألهمه ما يكتب في تلك الأخبار وما لا يكتب, وكتب متى رسول المسيح بشارته قبل سنة 70 للميلاد, وكتبه الوقا ما بين سنة 60 و70? وكتبها يوحنا ما بين سنة 90 و100 أي حينما بلغ من العمر سن الشيخوخة والحاصل أن بين أيدينا بشارت*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*،*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*ين لرسل المسيح? وهما بشارتا متى ويوحنا? وبشارتين لرفقائهما وهما بشارة مرقس - ومن المحتمل أن تكون من إملاء بطرس - وبشارة لوقا رفيق بولس الرسول, وهذا الأخير يقول في فاتحة كتابه إنه فحص واستعلم بالتدقيق عن كل ما كتب من شهود العين, ومم الا شك فيه أن الأصحاحين الأولين من بشارته كتبهما حسب شهادة العذراء مريم, وربما يقول معترض إن هذا كله لا يدل على أن هذه الكتب موحى بها من الله? فأجيب : نعم? ليست موحى بها كالوحي الذي يتصوره المسلمون ويروونه عن القرآن من أنه كان مكتوباً في اللوح المحفوظ من قبل خلق العالم ونزل إلى سماء الدنيا في ليلة القدر? ثم أملاه جبريل على محمد مفرَّقاً حسب الوقائع والأحوال, إن وحياً كهذا يظهر لنا معاشر المسحيين أنه ليس بالجيد فضلاً عن أنه لم يقم دليل على أن القرآن موحى به مثل هذا الوحي - كما هو مثبوت في كتاب مصادر الإسلام - , ويقول وعلماء النقد والتفكير إن فرضنا أن كتاباً مقدساً كُتب في السماء ونزل إلى الأرض على هذه الكيفية فلا يمكننا أن نقيم الدليل على أن ذلك الكتاب كُتب في السماء ولا أن له صلة بها, وأما الوحي التوراتي والإنجيلي فهو أن الله إذا أراد أن يعلن لعباده أمراً من الأمور على يد أنبيائه لا يتخذهم كآلات صماء? بل يستخدم عقولهم وأذهانهم وذاكرتهم وذكاءهم وأرواحهم في ما يكتبونه? فيكون وحياً - يوحنا 16 :13 - , ولنشرح هنا بعض المسائل التي تشوش على أذهان إخواننا المسلمين في فهم حقيقة الإنجيل, يقول بعضهم إن الإنجيل الذي بين أيدي المسيحيين اليوم ليس هو الإنجيل الحقيقي الذي أُنزل على المسيح لأننا نرى عندهم أربعة أناجيل لم تُكتب إلا بعد صعود المسيح بمدة طويلة, فنقول إن كتابة الإنجيل بعد صعود المسيح بمدة طويلة لا يطعن في صحته كما لا يطعن في صحة? القرآن كونه جمع بعد حياة محمد - كما ورد في مشكاة المصابيح ص 193 والمؤلفات المعتبرة - , وأما عندنا أربعة أناجيل فهو ليس بحق? فإن عندنا إنجيلاً واحد الأن كلمة إنجيل وإن كانت استُعملت اسم البعض أسفار العهد الجديد فمعناها خبر سار أو بشارة مفرحة? لأنها معدولة عن كلمة يونانية مجانسة لها لفظاً وتفيد هذا المعنى بالضبط, لكن إخواننا المسلمين قلما يفطنون لهذا المعنى,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولما كانت خلاصة أسفار العهد الجديد وزبدتها إعلان محبة الله للبشر? بحيث أنه أرسل لهم يسوع المسيح ليخلّصهم من خطاياهم? وهذا خبر سار جداً? فدُعي به العهد الجديد أو بالعبارة اليونانية المعربة إنجيل , وبهذا لا تكون أناجيل كثيرة? بل إنجيل واحد كرز به متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا وبولس وبطرس الخ, فالكارزون هم المتعددون? وأما الإنجيل فهو واحد غير متعدد, وبمراجعة الأصل اليوناني نجد البشائر الاربع التي في صدر أسفار العهد الجديد مسماة بكيفية تطابق الشرح الذي قدمناه? فبشارة متى مسماة إنجيل المسيح كما كتبه متى والبشارة الثانية مسماة إنجيل المسيح كما كتبه مرقس وهكذا, وإنما حباً بالاختصار اتفقوا على تسميتها بحسب الأسماء الحاضرة, وبعد البشائر الأربع سفر الأعمال - أي أعمال الرسل - وخلاصته أن الرسل كرزوا بالإنجيل في أقاليم كثيرة من العالم بين اليهود والأمم? وبدأوا بالكرازة بعد صعود المسيح بأيام قليلة لا تتجاوز عدد الأصابع, والكارز الأول بالإنجيل هو نفس المسيح - مرقس 1 :15 و13 :10 ولوقا 20 :1 - وبهذا الاعتبار يكون الإنجيل نزل على المسيح? وقد شهد عن نفسه بأنه تلقى رسالته أي الإنجيل عن الله? وعلى ذلك قوله وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ? فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الْآبُ هكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ - يوحنا 12 :50 وقارن يوحنا 8 :28 و12 :49 - *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما بقية أسفار العهد الجديد فلم تُقبل ضمن دائرة الوحي إلا بعد الاستفسار والتحري الدقيق والأسانيد الكافية? خشية أن ينطوي معها سهواً مصنفات أخرى, واستغرقت هذه المهمة زمناً طويلاً مراعاة للظروف الصعبة التي أحاطت بتلك الأسفار? مثل أن البعض منها كان رسائل خصوصية لأفراد معينين? كرسالة بولس الرسول الأولى والثانية إلى تيموثاوس وإلى تيطس وفليمون? ورسالة يوحنا الثانية والثالثة, والبعض الآخر بُعث أولاً كرسائل إلى كنائس معينة? إلا أننا علمنا من مؤلفات المسيحيين الأولين أن البشائر الأربع عُرفت وصار اعتمادها أنها وحي من الله ما بين سنة 70 إلى سنة 130 م, وقد تم من بعض الوجوه إحصاء أسفار العهد الجديد في سنة 170 م وسُمي هذا الإحصاء بالقانون الموراتوري? وقد اشتمل على كل أسفار العهد الجديد المتداولة اليوم ما عدا رسالة يعقوب الرسول? والرسالة الثانية لبطرس الرسول والرسالة إلى العبرانيين, وبعد التحري أبطلوا هذا القانون وعملوا إحصاءً جديداً تحروا فيه الضبط بأكثر تدقيق, يتضمن هذه الرسائل أيضاً مع الإشارة بأن الرسالة الثانية لبطرس كانت مشكوكاً في وجودها ضمن الاحصاءات الأولى .*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ومن الجدير بالملاحظة أن كتابة الكتب والحصول عليها في تلك القرون الغابرة كان محفوفاً بالمصاعب والنفقات الثقيلة? وعدا ذلك لو أُحصيت أسفار العهدين المكتوبة بخط اليد بالحرف اليوناني الكبير المستعمل حينئذ لما بلغت مجلداً كبيراً فقط بل مجلدات كثيرة, ومع كل هذه المصاعب كانت توجد أسفار الكتاب المقدس مجموعة بين يدي كثيرين من المسيحيين في جهات مختلفة من العالم, وفي مجمع لاودكية الذي عُقد سنة 363 م الذي ذكرنا أنه أحصى أسفار العهد القديم ضمن اثنين وعشرين سفراً قد أحصى أيضاً أسفار العهد الجديد على الحالة التي هي عليها الآن ما عدا سفر الرؤيا? لأن بعض الكنائس قبلته وبعضه الم تقبله - يومئذ - , وفي مجمع قرطجنة الذي اجتمع سنة 397 م أقروا كل الأسفار المتداولة اليوم مشفوعة بهذا البيان قبِلْنا من آبائنا بأن هذه الأسفار ينبغي أن تُقرأ في الكنائس .*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وعدا الاحصاءات المجمعية لأسفار العهد الجديد فقد أحصاها مشاهير الكتاب المسيحيين منذ القرون الأولى للميلاد? متحرّين أبحاثهم الخصوصية? منهم أوريجانوس الذي مات سنة 253 م وأثناسيوس الذي مات سنة 373 وأيسيبوس وكان معاصر اله, وكلهم أجمعوا في أبحاثهم الخصوصية على قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد كما قررتها المجامع, ويعقب إيسيبوس على إحصائه بهذه الملاحظة : إن بعض المسيحيين لم يقرروا رسالة يعقوب ولا رسالة يهوذا ولا الرسالة الثانية لبطرس ولا رسالتي يوحنا الثانية والثالثة ولا سفر الرؤيا? لكن بعد التحري الدقيق اقتنعنا بأن هذه الأسفار قانونية ويجب قبولها ضمن أسفار العهد الجديد بعد التأكد القوي أنها وحي الله .*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وعلى ما تقدم لم تمض الأربعة القرون الأولى للميلاد حتى تقرر نهائياً اعتماد أسفار العهد الجديد على حالته الراهنة في فلسطين وسورية وقبرص وآسيا الصغرى وإيطاليا وشمال أفريقيا, ومن هنا لا ينبغي لذي عقل سليم أن يرتاب بأن الكتاب المقدس المتداول اليوم كان موجوداً بتمامه وعلى شكله الحاضر في عصر محمد بين المسيحيين المستوطنين في جزيرة العرب وسوريا ومصر والحبشة وغيرها من الأقاليم التي تعارف محمد بشعوبها,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وربما يقول قائل : انقرض الكتاب المقدس بعد عصر محمد? فكتب المسيحيون كتاباً آخر دعوه باسم الكتاب الأول الخ , فنجيب أن هذه الدعوى بمثابة من يدّعي أن القرآن بعدما ملأت نسخه الدنيا قد انقرض وكتب المسلمون كتاباً آخر وسموه باسمه? فهذه الدعوى لا يدعيها إلا كل جاهل, ومع ذلك نجيب عليها أنه من البراهين القاطعة على وجود وحدة الكتاب المقدس قبل محمد وبعده النسخ القديمة المخطوطة باليد في اللغة اليونانية? وهي اللغة الأصلية لأكثر أسفار العهد الجديد? واللغة التي تُرجمت إليها هي أقدم ترجمة للعهد القديم أي الترجمة السبعينية.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأقدم متن عبراني موجود اليوم هي النسخة التي وُجدت في مصر وتشتمل على الوصايا العشر والقانون العبراني الوارد في - خروج 20 :2-17 وتثنية 6 :4-9 - وقد كتبت ما بين 220 و250 للميلاد أي قبل الهجرة بقرون, وأكبر نسخة للعهد القديم وأقدمها عندنا اليوم هي النسخة الشرقية نمرة 4445 محفوظة في المتحف البريطاني? وكُتبت ما بين سنة 820 و850, ويليها في الأقدمية نسخة سان بطرسبرج وهي مؤرخة سنة 916, وهاتان النسختان منقولتان عن نسخ أقدم منهما بكثير? وذكر الناسخ اسم اثنتين منها وهما نسخة - حليل - ونسخة - موخا - , وروى زكوت المؤرخ اليهودي أن نسخة حليل كُتبت سنة 597 م, وأنه رأى جزئين منها يشتملان على هذه الأسفار يشوع? قضاة? حزقيال? هوشع? يوئيل? عاموس? عوبديا? يونان? ميخا? ناحوم? حبقوق? صفنيا? حجي? زكريا وملاخي, وأما نسخة موخا فليست أقل أقدمية من النسخة الأخرى? ولا بد على الأقل أن إحدى هاتين النسختين كانت موجودة في عصر محمد, ومن تعليقات اليهود عليهما نعلم أنهما كانتا موافقتين لنسخة العهد القديم التي بين أيدينا? وعندنا نسخ كثيرة منقولة عن نسخ عبرانية أقدم منها,*[/font]


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وإن قيل ماذا جرى للنسخ العبرانية القديمة, نجيب بما يجيب به اليهود : وهو أنه عندما كانت تبلى النسخة من كثرة الاستعمال تحفظ في الخزانة حتى إذا مات رباني مشهور دفنوها معه, وبعض الأحيان يخشون عليها أن تُهمل مع طول الزمان وتُداس بأقدام أو يلحقها عارض يدنس ورقها وهذا حرام عندهم? فيُجهِزون عليها بالحريق,*[/font]


[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما نسخ العهد القديم في الترجمة اليونانية الشهيرة بالترجمة السبعينية الذي يدل وجودها على وجود الأصل العبراني من قبلها فعندنا منها كثير? وقد كُتبت كلها قبل الهجرة بسنين عديدة وهاك أشهرها :*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*1 - *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*النسخة السينائية كُتبت في القرن الرابع أو في بداية القرن الخامس*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*2 - *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*النسخة الفاتيكانية كتبت في القرن الرابع وربما في بدايته*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*3 - *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*النسخة الإسكندارنية كتبت فيما بين نصف القرن الخامس ونهايته*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*4 - *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*النسخة القطونية كتبت في القرن الخامس أو السادس*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*5 - *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*النسخة الأمبروسانية كتبت في نصف القرن الخامس*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وكل هذه النسخ وجدت من قبل عصر محمد وفي عصره? وإذا أراد الباحث أن يتحرى هل إذا كانتهذه النسخ تضاهي النسخ المتداولة فما عليه إلا أن يزور مكاتب أوروبا الشهيرة ويقارن هذه بتلك, وإن نسخة العهد القديم اليونانية المستعملة اليوم طبعت عن هذه النسخ القديمة المذكورة? وبمراجعتها مع الأصل العبراني لم يوجد فرق ولا في تعليم واحد إلا اختلاف في القراءات بسيط جداً? مثل أن المترجمين أخطأوا في ترجمة كلمة صعبة على الفهم, وبمراجعة النسخ الحاضرة على الترجمة السبعينية لا يوجد فرق إلا في أعمار بعض الآباء الأولين المذكورين في أصحاحي 5 و10 من سفر التكوين, ولكن الاختلافات في القراءة لا تمس جوهر الكتاب في أدنى شيء,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما نسخ العهد الجديد اليونانية المتداولة فتعززها النسخ اليونانية الأصلية, وقد كتبت على رقوق لا على ورق, ولا محل لاعتراض رحمة الله الهندي من هذه الحيثية إذ يقال إن بقاء القرطاس والحروف إلى ألف وأربعماية سنة أو أزيد مستبعد عادة إلا أنه وُجد في مصر كتابات على ورق البردي يرجع تاريخها إلى ألف وثمانماية سنة كما هو معلوم عند رجال الآثار,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنرجع إلى ما نحن فيه? فنقول إن كثيراً من النسخ المتضمنة للترجمة اليونانية لأسفار العهد القديم تتضمن أيضاً أسفار العهد الجديد بالأصل اليوناني - أولاً - النسخة السينائية المذكورة سابقاً? وتوجد في المتحف الأمبراطوري بمدنية سان بطرسبرج - ثانياً - النسخة الفاتيكانية المحفوظة في مكتبة بابا رومية - الفاتيكان -- ثالثاً - النسخة الإسكندرانية وهي في متحف لندن? وقد ذكرنا تواريخها فراجعها في مواضعها - رابعاً - أنه في سنة 1907 اكتشفوا في دير قديم بقرب سوهاج إحدى مدائن صعيد مصر على أربعة أجزاء من النسخ القديمة التي يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الرابع من باب الاحتمال أو القرن السادس بالتأكيد? واحد منها على سفر التثنية ويشوع وآخر على سفر المزامير, ويشتمل الثالث على البشائر الأربع والأخير على قطع من رسائل بولس الرسول - خامسا - النسخة البيزانية وكانت محفوظة في جامعة كمبردج بانكلترة وكتبت في بداية القرن السادس - سادساً - النسخة الأفرايمية وقد كتبت في أوائل القرن الخامس? وهي اليوم في المتحف الأهلي بباريس,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وعدا هذه النسخ الكبيرة توجد نسخ صغيرة تشتمل على أجزاء متفرقة من أسفار العهد الجديد بالأصل اليوناني? ومن أقدمها عهداً نسخة مخطوطة على شقة واحدة من البردي اكتُشفت حديثاً في أطلال البهنسا? وهي تشتمل على الأصحاح الأول والأصحاح العشرين من إنجيل يوحنا وكَُتبت ما بين سنة 200 و300 ميلادية أو بعبارة أخرى قبل محمد بأكثر من 270 سنة, وهذا الاكتشاف الحديث بالقطر المصري له اعتبار ممتاز من حيث وجهتنا الخصوصية التي نرمي إليها في هذا الموقف? بمعنى أن هاتين النسختين اللتين اكتُشفتا بسوهاج والبهنسا قد دُفنتا في صحاري مصر التي صارت فيما بعد بلاداً إسلامية قبل الهجرة بمئات من السنين? وبقيتا تحت التراب إلى هذه الأيام حتى عثروا عليهما, لا يقدر أحد يدعي مهما بلغت درجة تعصبه إنهما مزورتان بعد نزول القرآن أو محرفتان في أيام محمد أو بعده,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويبلغ عدد النسخ القديمة للعهد الجديد بالأصل اليوناني ما بين جامعة لها وكلها? ولجزء منها? 3899 نسخة? فُحصت كلها فحصاً دقيقاً ونمروه التسهيل معرفة مواضعها على طلبة علم اللاهوت, وتوجد نسخ أخرى غير منمرة لا تقل عن ألفي نسخة,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبما أننا تكلمنا على نسخ العهد الجديد بالأصل اليوناني يحسن بنا أن نتكلم أيضاً عن نسخه المترجمة? لا سيما وأن بعضها مترجم من قبل الهجرة بزمان طويل? منها ما هو منقول عن باشيطا السريانية ويبلغ على الأقل عشر نسخ مؤرخة في القرن الخامس? ونقل عنها ثلاثون نسخة مؤرخة في القرن السادس, وفي كلامنا عن العهد القديم أشرنا إلى ترجمات باللغات القديمة التي ليس على وجه الأرض من يحسن التكلم بها كلغته الأصلية? وكذلك ترجمات العهد الجديد, والكل محفوظ في متاحف الآثار? ويرجع تاريخها إلى ما قبل عصر محمد بمئات السنين إلا ترجمة واحدة كتبت في عصره ولكن قبل هجرته وسيأتي ذكرها,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولتفصيل ذلك نقول إنه يوجد اليوم نسخ كثيرة من الترجمات القديمة للعهد الجديد إلى اللغة السريانية أشهرها - باشيطا - ترجمت ما بين القرن الثاني والثالث للميلاد? ونسخة فيلطس السريانية تمت سنة 508 م ونقحها توما الهرقلي سنة 616, ووجد عدا هذه ترجمات أخرى سريانية? ومما يدل على وجود هذه الترجمات السريانية للعهد الجديد قديماً هو أن طاطيان المولود سنة 110 م ألف اتفاق البشيرين الأربعة وعندنا ترجمته باللغة الأرمنية واللاتينية مع اختلاف طفيف, وعن السريانية ترجم ابن الطبيب المتوفي سنة 1043 نسخة عربية تُسمى دياطسرون ومعنى ذلك - اتفاق البشيرين - , واكتشفوا حديثاً قطعاً من ترجمة العهد الجديد من اليوناني إلى سريانية فلسطين التي كانت في عهد المسيح? وكتبت هذه الترجمة في القرن الرابع إن لم يكن قبله? ثم نسخة سنة 600 م وتُسمى نسخة كليماكوس وتشتمل على أجزاء من البشائر الأربع وسفر أعمال الرسل ورسائل بولس الرسول,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وتُرجم العهد الجديد إلى اللاتينية قديماً كما يقرر ذلك أغسطينوس وإيرونيموس, قال الأخير : وُجدت ترجمات في بعض الأحيان لم تبلغ حدها في الصحة وذلك من جهل المترجمين, وأضبطها كلها الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثاني للميلاد? ومع ذلك رأى إيرونيموس وجوب إيجاد ترجمة تكون أكثر ضبطاً من تلك لسد حاجة الشعب? فترجم العهد الجديد إلى اللاتينية ما بين سنة 383 و385 م وتُسمى الترجمة العامية وتوجد على الأقل ثمانية آلاف نسخة مخطوطة عن الترجمة العامية المذكورة? بعضها مؤرخ في القرن الرابع وبعضها في الخامس إلى السادس, وهذا كله تم قبل زمان محمد,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقد ذكرنا في ما مضى أن العهد القديم تُرجم إلى اللغة القبطية في اصطلاحاتها الثلاثة? وهنا نقول إن العهد الجديد تُرجم كذلك? فالترجمة البحيرية تمت ما بين القرن الثالث والرابع? والترجمة الصعيدية تمت في ذلك التاريخ, وأما اللهجة البشمورية فكانت انقسمت إلى ثلاثة لهجات الفيومية والأخميمية والأقاليم الوسطى? وإلى كل واحدة من هذه ترجم بعض أسفار العهد الجديد أو كلها وأقدمها جميعاً الترجمة القبطية الصعيدية? ونسخها الأصلية ترجع إلى القرن الرابع والخامس,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*والترجمة القوطية ترجمت نحو سنة 360 م وأقدمها نسخة أصلية لها كتبت إما في القرن الخامس أو السادس,*[/font]



[font=Arial (Arabic)]** * **[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وهنا نتخذ وسائل أخرى لإقامة حجتنا عدا النسخ الأصلية والترجمات القديمة لأسفار العهد القديم والجديد التي فصلناها, فنقول إن كتابنا المقدس في العصر الحاضر هو عين الكتاب الذي كان قبل محمد? وذلك من الاقتباسات التي نُقلت عنه في مؤلفات المسيحيين القدماء في لغات مختلفة يوناني ولاتيني وسرياني وقبطي, ففي هذه المؤلفات وردت آيات كتابية كثيرة جداً? بحيث لو ضاع الكتاب من العالم يُجمع ثانية من هذه الاقتباسات, واعتبر هذا الدليل قياساً على القرآن, ألم تر في مؤلفات المسلمين آيات كثيرة منه ?ولسنا مبالغين إن قلنا إنه ضاع القرآن اليوم? يُعاد من الاقتباسات الواردة في التفاسير والمؤلفات الإسلامية وصدور الحفظة الكثيرين, ومثل هذا إن لم نقل أكثر منه يوجد في مؤلفات المسيحيين, وأغرب من ذلك أن في مؤلفات الوثنيين القدماء أقوال ليست بقليلة مقتبسة من الكتاب المقدس? مثل كتابَي سلسوس فورفيري وجوليان الكافر, وعدا الاقتباسات الصريحة الواردة في مؤلفات المسيحيين القدماء يؤخذ من مضامينها ما يطابق تمام المطابقة حقائق الكتاب المعروف الآن? مثل أعمال المسيح وموته وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء? ومثل الفداء إلى غير ذلك,*[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)]** * **[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وعندنا أدلة أخرى عدا هذه وتلك تثبت ما نحن بصدده يمكننا تسميتها بالأدلة الأثرية? ففي مدينة روما اكتُشفت قبور كثيرين من مسيحيي القرون الأولى للمسيح في سراديب تحت الأرض منقوش عليها كتابات وصور يؤخذ منها إن هؤلاء المسيحيين يؤمنون بالعقائد التي يعلمنا إياها الإنجيل الآن, وأظن في هذا القدر كفاية لإقناع كل معاند ومكابر بأن أسفار العهد الجديد والقديم محفوظة بتمامها ونقاوتها من قبل عصر محمد الذي منها يقتبس ولها يشهد وإياها يحترم, وأن هذه الأسفار مُحصاة في جداول بين أيدي اليهود والمسيحيين تبيّن أنها أسفار موحى بها من الله? وكلها نص واحد قديمها وجديدها بمتونها الأصلية وترجماتها? لا يوجد بينها إلا اختلاف في القراءات كما أشرنا إلى ذلك في موضعه,*[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)]*من أجل ذلك عندما يأمر القرآن محمداً أن يسأل أهل الكتاب عما جاء فيه من التعاليم يجب على المسلمين أن يفهموا ويتأكدوا أنه يقصد الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا الآن? لأنه هو الأسفار المقدسة الموجودة بين أيدي اليهود والمسيحيين في كل العالم لا غير, وقد رأينا في الفصل الأول أن القرآن يذكر في مواضع كثيرة الأقسام الرئيسية لهذا الكتاب? وهي التوراة والزبور والأنبياء والإنجيل? ويرفعها إلى أعلى مراتب الكرامة? فيسميها تارة كلام الله وكتاب الله وتارة الفرقان والذِّكر ويهدد بأشد أنواع العذاب الذين كذبوا بها - سورة المؤمن 40 :70 - ويقول القرآن إنه نزل ليكون مهيمناً عليه - سورة المائدة 5 :48 - ويأمر المسلمين أن يؤمنوا بها كإيمانهم بنفس القرآن - سورة البقرة 2 :136 وسورة آل عمران 3 :84 - ,*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)][/font]


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبما أنه قد ثبت بالأدلة القاطعة إن كتابنا المقدس هو كتاب الله فيجب عليكم حتماً أن تطالعوه باحترام ودعاء عسى أن يفتح الله الرحمن الرحيم أذهانكم لفهمه حتى تروه كما وصفه القرآن هدى وذكرى لأولي الألباب *[/font]


----------



## AL-ATHRAM (24 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخي الكريم Dody  .. احب ان اقول لك .. حذفك لموضوعي : أيها المسلم اثبت لي من الكتاب المقدس إنكم على حق .

 صدقني لم يزعلني بل العكس هذا الأمر الذي فعلته .. ضدك أنت  ..  الكل قرأ ما كتبت .. 

وهذا هو نص كلامك  ساقتبسه من هذا الرابط :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119&page=4&pp=10



> مع الاسف انك بتطرح الاسئلة او السبهات بدون ما تتأنى انه في حد بيجي و بيرد عليك و اشبه بأنك غالق اذانك و ما بتحب تسمع




أولا ما قلته :

( بدون ما تتأنى انه في حد بيجي و بيرد عليك )


انظر إلى تاريخ موضوعك على هذه الصفحة  قد أنزلته  في 31 /08 / 2005 م من الساعة 2.36 إلى الساعة 2.38 

ألا ينطبق ما قلته لي ... عليك انت .. !! سبحان الله .. 
وقلت :
لذلك ارجوا منك التأني و الصبر فهذا حوار قد يقرر مصير حياتك الابدية
 (((((  و لنبدأ من ردك الاول  ))))) 


انت بدأت بالرد ومن ثم تراجعت وحذفت الموضوع هذا يدل على ثلاثة أمور  :

الاول انك عاجز عن الرد ولا تستطيع ..

والثاني : لو كنت فعلا على حق لأجبت ... 

لكن انظر كيف ارد على ما جاء في موضوعك هذا .. 

وليعلم الجميع .. الآن ..

  (من فينا الذي سيغلق آذانه وما بحب يسمع كما قلت ) 


والأمر الثالث : 


سأتكلم معك بالألغاز .. ولعلك تفهم ما اقصده وهذا هو الذي أشار عليك بحذف الموضوع .. ((( والدليل انك بدأت بالرد .. )))

بالتحديد  .. يوم الاربعاء الموافق 12/10/2005 م .... أتعرف ما هي القصة التي دارت بين قيس وليلى .. أنها قصة حب ... عشق قيس ليلى ..  



> وقبل البحث في هذا وذاك لنفرض أن الكتاب المقدس المتداول اليوم لم يكن هو بذاته الذي كان في عصر محمد? أو على الأقل اعتراه التحريف بحيث أصبح لا يوثق به? كما يزعم جهّال المسلمين,






> ومن الغريب أننا نحن المسيحيين بواسطة تمسكنا بشهادة القرآن في حق الكتاب المقدس بالصحة والنزاهة ندافع عن القرآن نفسه من هجمات أغبياء المسلمين? الذين لو دروا أن الطعن في الكتاب المقدس طعن في قلب القرآن? لم يطعنوا,







> وقد وقع رحمة الله في مثل هذا الخطأ الفاحش من شدة تعصبه? فقال ما معناه إن التوراة والإنجيل الأصليين فُقدا قبل رسالة محمد?






> لأنه إن كان يقصد ذلك يورط نفسه من جهة القرآن?







> , إلا أننا بمراجعة ذلك السفر الذي يشير إليه لا نجد ما يدل على صحة دعواه مطلقاً? بل ما يدحضها? فورد في أصحاح 14 :21 و22 بأن عزرا استدعى الكتبة إلى كتابة كل ما عُمل في العالم من البدء? كما هو مكتوب في أسفار الشريعة, فإذا صحَّ هذا السند فإنه يدل على أن عزرا كان من حَفَظة أسفار الوحي? فأملاها على الكتبة فكتبوها ودّونوها, فلا يُقال عن عزرا والحالة هذه إنه ألف كتاباً من عند نفسه وادعى بأنه التوراة, وجاء في تفسير البيضاوي لسورة التوبة 9 :30 ما ينقض زعم رحمة الله ويؤيد بياننا, قال ما معناه عندما سبى بختنصر اليهود لم يبق أحد من حفظة الوحي? فبعث الله عزيراً من الأموات وقد مر عليه مئة سنة ميتاً? فأملى التوراة وجاءت طبق الأصل حتى تعجب منه اليهود ,






> أن يتعجب منها اليهود, إنما العجب كل العجب أن يوجد بين العقلاء من يصدق خرافة كهذه? فإنه لا سفر سيدراس الثاني ولا الرابع ذكر هذه السخريات?







> وعندنا دليل آخر ورد في كتاب عبري يُدعى برقي أبهوث كُتب في القرن الثاني للميلاد ما معناه نزلت التوراة على موسى في جبل سيناء? واستودعها موسى إلى يشوع? وهذا سلمها إلى شيوخ إسرائيل? وهؤلاء سلموها إلى الأنبياء? وسلمها الأنبياء إلى السنهدريم مجمع اليهود الأعظم ,







> وهذه الوصية الأخيرة أوجبت على اليهود أن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم في صيانة التوراة سالمة من كل ما يعرض لها? وقد قاموا بهذا المهمة خير قيام, وما من أمة بالغت في العناية بكتابها المقدس كما بالغت الأمة اليهودية بتوراتها? فقد أحصوا عدد كلماتها وحروفها,





> ومن الأدلة المعتبرة على ما نحن بصدده تعدد قراءات التوراة? أي وجود اختلافات لفظية مع وحدة المعنى, أليس هذا برهاناً على أنه لم يكتبها شخص واحد? ولا كُتبت في عصر واحد, ثم أنه يوجد فيها ما يشبه التناقض في أخبار بعض الوقائع والمسائل التي ليس لها مساس في الجوهر? وهو بالحقيقة ليس بتناقض







> وتظهر قوة هذا الدليل بأكثر وضوح من المثال الآتي نقلاً عن القرآن, ورد في سورة آل عمران 3 :55 قوله إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وورد في سورة النساء 4 :159 قوله وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ إِلَّا ليُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ قد ارتاب بعضهم في كون الضمير الأخير عائد إلى المسيح? ولكن لا يمكن أن يرتاب في تصريح القرآن بموت المسيح الوارد في سورة مريم 19 :33 وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ ويَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيّاً فهذا كله يظهر أنه منقوض بما ورد في سورة النساء 4 :157 وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ لأنه في المواضع الأولى يثبت موته وفي الموضع الأخير ينفيه, فوجود التناقض الظاهري في متن القرآن دليل معتبر على أن المسلمين لم يمسوه بسوء وإلا لكانوا من باب أولى أزالوا شبه التناقض هذا وخصوصاً في آية وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ إِلَّا ليُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ إذ قُرئت قبل موتهم وهذه القراءة يزول معها الالتباس? فما كان أيسر عليهم أن يثبتوا القراءة الثانية محل الأولى لكنهم لم يفعلوا حرصاً على الأصل, هكذا يدل وجود شبه التناقض الواقع في أسفار التوراة على أمانة أهلها,





> وبمراجعة هذه الأدلة والتراجم المتعددة لأسفار العهد القديم عند اليهود والنصارى نجزم ونحتم أن توراة اليوم هي بذاتها التي كانت في عصر محمد? وشهد لها القرآن في آيات كثيرة, وأن القراءات المتعددة للتوراة لا تطعن في سلامتها ولا تشوش نقاوته الأنه الا تمس جوهر تعليمها, واختلاف القراءات مسألة لا بد منها لكل كتاب قديم عظيم كاختلافات قراءات القرآن,






> ومم الا شك فيه أن الأصحاحين الأولين من بشارته كتبهما حسب شهادة العذراء مريم,





> وأما الوحي التوراتي والإنجيلي فهو أن الله إذا أراد أن يعلن لعباده أمراً من الأمور على يد أنبيائه لا يتخذهم كآلات صماء? بل يستخدم عقولهم وأذهانهم وذاكرتهم وذكاءهم وأرواحهم في ما يكتبونه? فيكون وحياً






> ولنشرح هنا بعض المسائل التي تشوش على أذهان إخواننا المسلمين في فهم حقيقة الإنجيل,







> ومن هنا لا ينبغي لذي عقل سليم أن يرتاب  بأن الكتاب المقدس المتداول اليوم كان موجوداً بتمامه وعلى شكله الحاضر في عصر محمد بين المسيحيين المستوطنين في جزيرة العرب وسوريا ومصر والحبشة وغيرها من الأقاليم التي تعارف محمد بشعوبها






> وبعض الأحيان يخشون عليها أن تُهمل مع طول الزمان وتُداس بأقدام أو يلحقها عارض يدنس ورقها وهذا حرام عندهم?  فيُجهِزون عليها بالحريق,






> إن كتابنا المقدس في العصر الحاضر هو عين الكتاب الذي كان قبل محمد?





> من أجل ذلك عندما يأمر القرآن محمداً أن يسأل أهل الكتاب عما جاء فيه من التعاليم يجب على المسلمين أن يفهموا ويتأكدوا أنه يقصد الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا الآن? لأنه هو الأسفار المقدسة الموجودة بين أيدي اليهود والمسيحيين في كل العالم لا غير, وقد رأينا في الفصل الأول أن القرآن  يذكر في مواضع كثيرة الأقسام الرئيسية لهذا الكتاب? وهي التوراة والزبور والأنبياء والإنجيل? ويرفعها إلى أعلى مراتب الكرامة? فيسميها تارة كلام الله وكتاب الله وتارة الفرقان والذِّكر ويهدد بأشد أنواع العذاب الذين كذبوا بها - سورة المؤمن 40 :70 - ويقول القرآن إنه نزل ليكون مهيمناً عليه - سورة المائدة 5 :48 - ويأمر المسلمين أن يؤمنوا بها كإيمانهم بنفس القرآن - سورة البقرة 2 :136 وسورة آل عمران 3 :84 - ,






> وبما أنه قد ثبت بالأدلة القاطعة إن كتابنا المقدس هو كتاب الله فيجب عليكم حتماً أن تطالعوه باحترام ودعاء عسى أن يفتح الله الرحمن الرحيم أذهانكم لفهمه حتى تروه كما وصفه القرآن هدى وذكرى لأولي الألباب





أخي الفاضل Dody :

قد تستغرب من هذه الجملة ... 


((  والله العظيم الذي خلق عيسى من  مريم .. العذراء البتول .. الطاهرة الشريفة ... التي اصطفها الله على نساء العالمين .. العالميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ انسها وجنها ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن  
نحن المسلمون أفهم بديننا منكم .. وأفهم بدينكم منكم  .. )) 

وانتظر ردي عليك .. 





أخوك : الاثرم


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2005)

AL-ATHRAM قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اخي الكريم Dody .. احب ان اقول لك .. حذفك لموضوعي : أيها المسلم اثبت لي من الكتاب المقدس إنكم على حق .
> 
> ...


 
الموضوع حذف بسبب التشعب و طرح اكثر من كذا قصية بوقت واحد, فكان باشبة بالمستحيل بالمتابعة و طرح الاجوبة لمن؟
فكل جهة بدأت بالرد و التشهد و تشعب الامر الى ان اصبح الموضوع غير صالح للقرأة


يمكنك ان تفتح موضوع جديد لكن كل قضية و شبهه على حدى حتى يتسنى علينا الرد و الشرح, لانها مش مسألة رد و كتابة بل الموضوع اسمى بكثير... لذلك لو حاب ان تطرح الموضوع من جديد, اطرح كل قضية على حدى و سوف يتم الرد عليك بكل امانة

 


> (( والله العظيم الذي خلق عيسى من مريم .. العذراء البتول .. الطاهرة الشريفة ... التي اصطفها الله على نساء العالمين .. العالميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ انسها وجنها ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> نحن المسلمون أفهم بديننا منكم .. وأفهم بدينكم منكم .. ))
> 
> وانتظر ردي عليك ..


 

مجرد كلام ...


----------



## AL-ATHRAM (27 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والله يا اخ Dody مع احترامي وتقديري لك , هذا العذر غير مقبول .. عارف ليش لأنك بدأت .. ومن ثم حذفت  .. ما معنى ذلك .. معناه اني على حق فيما قلت .. لو كنت فعلا كما تقول لامرت الاعضاء بعدم الرد .. وتفرغت له بالاجابة فقرة فقرة .. لأني بصراحة وجهت الخطاب لك أنت  .. لاحظ الاخ زاير والاخوات ميمي 123 وحور واسف ان نسيت اسماء بعض الاخوة المحاورين  .. كيف ردوا على اسئلتي وهم سعداء .. هل تفعها أنت ..!! صعبة .. 


اخي الحبيب Dody .. الان وعلى هذه الصفحة موضوعك طويل .. لن اقول كما قلت .. لكن سارد باذن الله عليك .. وهنا من حقي ان اكتب وانت تستمع لي .. وبعد ان انتهي ساخبرك .. رجاءاً عدم المقاطعة  .. 

اخوك : الاثرم


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2005)

عذر مقبول او غير مقبول هذا يبقى امر شخصي و يرجع الك.. انا قمت باللازم و لم امنعك من المناقشة.. افتح موضوع جديد و ضع سؤلا سؤلا حتى يتسنى لنا الرد...

الرجاء الاتزام بالموضوع و عدم الخروج عنه...


----------



## استفانوس (28 أكتوبر 2005)

اخي الاثرم
انك يااخي تحب الله من كل قلبك انا متاكد
لي لك رجاء يرجى فتح موضوع واحد وكلنا سوف نشارك به
واتمنى ان تصل الى الحقيقة الغائبة


----------



## AL-ATHRAM (28 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا الاثرم قلت :

( والله العظيم الذي خلق عيسى من مريم .. العذراء البتول .. الطاهرة الشريفة ... التي اصطفها الله على نساء العالمين .. العالميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــ انسها وجنها ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
نحن المسلمون أفهم بديننا منكم .. وأفهم بدينكم منكم  .. )) 



وكان ردك يا أخ My Rock  ..  دودي ( Dody ) سابقاً ..    



> مجرد كلام  ...



أخي الكريم My Rock ... 


تعال معي أولا لنرى حقيقة الكتاب المقدس ، وحقيته : 


إن هذا الكتاب يا أخي الكريم " My Rock " مليء بأمور تتعارض مع ( الهداية ) التي هي الهدف الأول من إرسال الرسل ، وإنزال الكتب .  

ويكفي أن نلقي نظرات عابرة على ما جاء في :  

(( سفر نشيد الأنشاد )) الذي يعبر سفراً غزلياً ، تتردد في فقراته عبارات من الأدب المكشوف العاري .. فهو يصف خفايا جسد المرأة ، بأسلوب مسف فاحش  إذ يقول ( الإصحاح الثالث : 1 – 5 ) 

" في الليل ، على فراشي ، طلبت من تحبه نفسي ، طلبته فما وجدته ، إني أقوم وأطوف في المدينة ، في الأسواق ، وفي الشوارع أطلب من تحبه نفسي ، طلبته فما وجدته ، وجدني الحرس الطائف في المدينة ، فقلت : أرأيتم من تحبه نفسي ، فما جاوزتهم إلا قليلاً حتى وجدت من تحبه نفسي ، فأمسكته ، ولم أرخه ، حتى أدخلته بيت أمي ، وحجرة من حبلت بي ، أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم ، بالظباء وبأيائل الحقل ألا تيقظن ولا تنبهن الحبيب حتى يشاء ". 

ويقول الإصحاح الرابع من هذا السفر : ( 1 – 7 ) 

" ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي ، ها أنت جميلة ، عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقابك ، شعرك كقطيع معز رابض على جبل جلعاد ، أسنانك كقطيع الجزائر الصادرة من الغسل اللواتي كل واحدة متئم وليس فيهن عقيم ، شفتاك كسلكة من القرمز ، وفمك حلو ، خدك كفلقة رمانة تحت نقابك ، عنقك كبرج داود المبني للأسلحة ... ثدياك كحشفتي ظبية توأمين يرعيان بين السوسن ، إلى أن يفيح النهار ، وتنهزم الظلال أذهب إلى الجبل المر ، وإلى تل اللبان ، كلك جميل يا حبيبتي ليس فيك عيبة ". 

ويقول الإصحاح السابع من السفر نفسه : ( 1 – 11 ) : 

" ما أجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم ، دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع ، سرتك كأس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج ، بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن ، ثدياك كحشفتين توأمي ظبية ، عنقك كبرج من عاج ، .... ما أجملك ، وما أحلاك أيتها الحبيبة باللذات ، قامتك هذه شبيهة بالنخلة ، وثدياك بالعناقيد ، قلت إني أصعد إلى النخلة وأمسك بعذوقها ، وتكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم ورائحة أنفك كالتفاح ، وحنكك كأجود الخمر _ لحبيبي السائغة المرقرقة السائحة على شفاه النائمين . 

أنا لحبيبي ، وإلى اشتياقه ، تعال يا حبيبي لنخرج إلى الحقل ، ولنبت في القرى ، ... هناك أعطيك حبي ".  

أخي العزيز " My Rock " بالله عليك أهذا دين وهداية .. ؟  

أهذا هو القصص الحق ... الذي يهدي إلى صراط مستقيم  ؟  


وإذا تركنا هذا ((( الجانب الجنسي الطافح بالنزوة والشهوة ))) إلى غيره من جوانب التناقض والتعارض والتضارب ، فإننا نجد ما لا يصدق عقل ، ولا يقره منطق. 

إن هذه التناقضات تؤكد شيئاً هاماً وخطيراً ، ((((((((((( هو نفي صفة الوحي عن هذه الأسفار ، القديم منها والجديد ....! ))))))))))) 

وتعال معي يا أخي " My Rock " لننظر إلى صفات الله في الكتاب المقدس .  


الله يحزن ويندم  : 


" فحزن الرب أن عمل الإنسان في الأرض ، وتأسف في قلبه ، فقال الرب : أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان الذي خلقته ، الإنسان مع بهائم ودبابات وطيور السماء. لأني حزنت أني عملتهم " ( سفر التكوين 6 : 6 – 8 ). 

الله يعزم على ألا يعود : 

" وقال الرب في قلبه لا أعود ألعن الأرض أيضاً من أجل الإنسان لأن تصوُّر قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته ، ولا أعود أيضاً أميت كل حي كما فعلت. ( سفر التكوين 8 : 21 ) .  


فكأن الله سبحانه وتعالى عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً .. حزن أولا وتأسف لأنه خلق الإنسان ... فأهلكه على عهد نوح ... ! 

ثم عاد فندم مرة ثانية لأنه أهلكه ... وقرر إلا يعود إلى ذلك مرة أخرى ...!  

وهكذا تعرض الأسفار المتناقضة ، صورة متناقضة لإله متناقض ....!!  


الله يتذكر عهده مع الناس عن طريق (( قوس قزح  )) :  

" وصنعت قوسي في السحاب فتكون علامة ميثاق بيني وبين الأرض ، فيكون متى أنشر سحاباً على الأرض ، ويظهر القوس في السحاب إني أذكر ميثاقي الذي بيني وبينكم وبين كل نفس حية في كل جسد ، فلا تكون أيضاً المياه طوفاناً لتهلك كل ذي جسد ، فمتى كانت القوس في السحاب أبصرها لأذكر ميثاقاً أبديا بين الله وبين كل نفس حية في كل جسد على الأرض " . ( سفر التكوين 9 : 13 – 16 ) .  


الله يغار من الإنسان  :  

وكانت الأرض كلها لساناً واحداً ، ولغة واحدة وحدث في ارتحالهم شرقاً أنهم وجدوا بقعة في أرض شنعار ، وسكنوا هناك ، وقال بعضهم هلم نصنع لبناً ونشويه شياً ، فكان لهم اللبن مكان الحجر ، وكان لهم الحمر مكان الطين ، وقالوا : هلم نبني لأنفسنا مدينة ويرجاً رأسه بالسماء ، ونصنع لأنفسنا اسماً لئلاً نتبدد على وجه الأرض فنزل الرب لينظر المدينة والبرج اللذين كان بنو آدم يبنونمها وقال الرب : هو ذا شعب واحد ، ولسان واحد لجميعهم وهذا ابتداؤهم بالعمل ، والآن لا يمتنع عليهم كل ما ينوون أن يعملوه هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض ، فبددهم الرب من هناك على وجه كل الأرض ، فكفوا عن بنيان المدينة ، لذلك دعى اسمها بابل لأن الرب هناك بلبل لسان كل الأرض ، ومن هناك بددهم الرب على وجه كل الأرض ". ( سفر التكوين 11 : 1 – 9 )  


أسمعتم أيها الاخوة  ؟ أقرأتم .... إن الله غار من خلقه حينما هموا ببناء مدينة وبرج !!!! فدمر عليهم وبلبل ألسنتهم !! 
ولست أدري .. كيف تم بناء المدن الكبار ، والأبراج الضخمة ، وناطحات السحاب ألم يكن في هذا العمران الحديث الضخم ، ما يثير غيرة إله الكتاب المقدس  !  


الله يحرض على السرقة  :  


خروج 3 : 21- قال الله لبني اسرائيل: حين تمضون من أرض فرعون : لا تمضوا فارغين : بل تطلب كل امرأة من جارتها أمتعة فضة و1هب وثياب ، وتضعونها على بنيكم ونباتكم فتسلبون المصريين ) 

سفر الخروج 11 : 1 – 2 ) 

( سفر الخروج 12 : 35 – 36 ) 

فالرب _ عند كتبة هذه الأسفار ورواة هذه الأخبار _ هو الذي حرض بني إسرائيل على السرقة ، وعلمهم كيف يسطون فيسرقون ذهب المصريين وفضتهم ، وأمتعتهم ، قبل خروجهم من مصر مع موسى !!!!  


الله يصارع  يعقوب :  

( سفر التكوين 32 : 24-30 ) 

" بقى يعقوب وحده ، وصارعه إنسان حتى طلوع الفجر ، ولما رأي أنه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه ، وقال : أطلقني لأنه قد طلع الفجر فقال : لا أطلقك إن لم تباركني فقال له : ما أسمك ؟ فقال : يعقوب ، فقال : لا يدعى اسمك فيما بعد يعقوب بل إسرائيل ، لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت . وسأل يعقوب وقال : أخبرني باسمك ، فقال : لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وباركه هناك . فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل قائلاً ((( لأني نظرت الله وجهاً لوجه )))) ونجيت نفسي ". ( سفر التكوين 32 : 24 - 30 ) .  




اخوك : الاثرم 

يتبع ...


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

طيب مش قلنا ناحذ الموضوع خطوة خطوة.. ممكن تنتظر قبل ما تنتقل الى الباقي.. اسمع الرد و ناقشه اولا ثم انتقل.. يعني هو المنتدى طاير؟؟؟

ارجوا منك الرد على تأكيد القبول حتى ابدأ بالرد فيما ورد في ردك اعلاه


----------



## AL-ATHRAM (28 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


والله يا اخي دودي .. انا برد على ما جاء بموضوعك يعني أنت المفروض تنتظرني حتى انتهي .. لأنك انت اساساً لم تنتظر حد يرد عليك ... خلاص اربع دقائق نزلت موضوعك ...أنظر الى طول موضوعوك ...  لماذا كل هذا الانتقاد وحذف باقي الكلام .. اذا انت على حق ارجع ما حذفت ومن ثم رد على .. هذا اذا كنت ستستطيع ولن تستطيع ...لانك تعلم علم اليقين انك على باطل .. .


----------



## AL-ATHRAM (28 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


دودي ... لماذا حذفت ردي على موضوعك  ... خايف من الفضيحة .... أسكتك بردي صح .. ام تقول .. مثلما قلت فقرة فقرة ... مع اني برد على ما جاء في موضوعك الذي انزلته في خلال اربع دقائق .. يعني المفروض انت تنتظري حتى اقول لك انتهيت .. وفعلا انتهيت ومن تنظر ردك .. وللاسف قلت هو المنتدى حيطير .. والله اذا كنت انت فيه للاسف طار وانتهى ...


 على فكرة ترى الموت لا يعرف دودي ولا الاثرم ولا يعرف صغير ولا كبير .. يأتي بغتة ... ولا تعلم اتدخل النار .. وهذا مؤكد .. ومثلما قلت لك :

اننا نحن المسلمين اعلم بديننا منكم واعلم بدينكم منكم ...


والدليل على ذلك تحذف كل حق وتبقي الباطل .. والباطل ما تكتبه هو انت ..

دخلنا منتديات ومنها مسيحية .. لكن ما رأيت مثل هذا المنتدى .. سيفك معك .. تحذف ما شئيت ومن ثم تكتب وتعيب الاديان .. والله مسخرة ...  انا من رأيي ان تجعل هذا المنتدى لكم ايها الاخوة النصارى .. اي لا محاورات ولا مناقشات فيه ..


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

AL-ATHRAM قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> والله يا اخي دودي .. انا برد على ما جاء بموضوعك يعني أنت المفروض تنتظرني حتى انتهي .. لأنك انت اساساً لم تنتظر حد يرد عليك ... خلاص اربع دقائق نزلت موضوعك ...أنظر الى طول موضوعوك ... لماذا كل هذا الانتقاد وحذف باقي الكلام .. اذا انت على حق ارجع ما حذفت ومن ثم رد على .. هذا اذا كنت ستستطيع ولن تستطيع ...لانك تعلم علم اليقين انك على باطل .. .


 

قلنا بترد رد حتى نرد عليك, مش طايرين من المنتدى احنا و لا خايفين من الاسئلة.. اذا اردت محاورة هادفة و ليس فقط اظهار عضلات, اذن عليك تأتي بما عندك حبة حبة حتى نرد عليك و اذا ما عاجبك يا خلاص حاور في مكان ثاني.... حدا جابرك؟؟؟


قوانين المنتدى بهذا الاسلوب فارضخ لها


و بلاش الاسلوب التافه الي تستعمله, رجع موضوعي و لا انت على باطل...

كلك نسخ و لصق... موضوع الطويل هذا لم يستغرق سوى دقيقة يعني معناه مش ردك و انما لاطشه من غير مكان, لكن  ما علينا.. بنرد عليها ايضا... لكن بعد ردي, ما تنتقل الى الموضوع الي بعده مباشرة, بل لا تناقش في الحالي حتى ننتهي ... هذا هو النظام قالتزم به رجاءا


حبدا بالرد على مداخلتك في الرد التالي


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

al-athram قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> دودي ... لماذا حذفت ردي على موضوعك ... خايف من الفضيحة .... أسكتك بردي صح .. ام تقول .. مثلما قلت فقرة فقرة ... مع اني برد على ما جاء في موضوعك الذي انزلته في خلال اربع دقائق .. يعني المفروض انت تنتظري حتى اقول لك انتهيت .. وفعلا انتهيت ومن تنظر ردك .. وللاسف قلت هو المنتدى حيطير .. والله اذا كنت انت فيه للاسف طار وانتهى ...
> ...


 

هاهاها... بتنهزم على طول.. لسى ما بدينا... بنقولك حبة حبة و بنرد على سؤال سؤال... ليش خايف و متردد؟؟؟ ام تعرف عين العقل انك لا تستطيع التكملة في الموضوع....


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

بنرد على كل حال:

اولا مداخلتك غير عادلة و واهية لانك لم تاتي بالتفاسير للاعداد التي استخدمتها, فيا صاحبي قد زوغت .. اذ اننا عندما نتناقش نأتي بالتفاسير.. لذلك كل ما ذكر هو بدون اي دليل..

مع ذلك بوضحلك...




			
				AL-ATHRAM قال:
			
		

> (( سفر نشيد الأنشاد )) الذي يعبر سفراً غزلياً ، تتردد في فقراته عبارات من الأدب المكشوف العاري .. فهو يصف خفايا جسد المرأة ، بأسلوب مسف فاحش إذ يقول ( الإصحاح الثالث : 1 – 5 )
> 
> " في الليل ، على فراشي ، طلبت من تحبه نفسي ، طلبته فما وجدته ، إني أقوم وأطوف في المدينة ، في الأسواق ، وفي الشوارع أطلب من تحبه نفسي ، طلبته فما وجدته ، وجدني الحرس الطائف في المدينة ، فقلت : أرأيتم من تحبه نفسي ، فما جاوزتهم إلا قليلاً حتى وجدت من تحبه نفسي ، فأمسكته ، ولم أرخه ، حتى أدخلته بيت أمي ، وحجرة من حبلت بي ، أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم ، بالظباء وبأيائل الحقل ألا تيقظن ولا تنبهن الحبيب حتى يشاء ".
> ...






 تعود العروس من جديد هنا فى الإصحاح الثالث لتتحدث ، لكننا نرى أحاديثها وقد تركزت على وجه العملة الآخر .. ألا وهو بحث النفس البشرية عن الله ، وذلك بالجهاد الروحى .. فالحياة الروحية هى جهاد تؤازره نعمة ، أو نعمة تعين جهاد المؤمن لتخلصه .. 
ولقد مرت العروس بمرحلة جفاف روحى إذ طلبت من الحبيب أن يُخرج لها الثعالب الصغار المفسدة للكروم .. وإنتهت هذه المرحـلة عندما قالت : " حبيبى لىَّ وأنا له .. الراعى بين السوسن .." 

وما لبثت أن عادت من جديد فى إنحدار آخر ، لا فى حالة جفاف بل فى حالة فتور روحى .. وهى مرحلة أصعب من مرحلة الجفاف الروحى .. فالفتور الروحى هو عملية إنحلال قلبى وضياع لا تجد فيه النفس عريسها الرب يسوع المسيح .. فتقول : " بالليل على فراشى طلبت من تحبه نفسى .. طلبته فما وجدته .. " فهى مرحلة فتور ونوم وكسل وتراخى يمر بها جميع الذين لم يبدأوا بعد فى طريق التوبة ، كما قد يعانى منها بعض الذين بدأوا .. إذ يمرون بليل الخطية ويشتاقون إلى فجر جديد تشرق فيه شمس البر والشفاء فى أجنحتها فيقومون من فتورهم وتكاسلهم .. 

ولنا فى حالة الفتور الروحى هذه ثلاث كلمات ، فنجد :

1) قـــلبٌ غـافـل .
2) سعىٌ باطــــل .
3) حــبٌ عــامـل .


أولاً : قلــب غـــافل 
وهى أولى خطوات الفتور ، إذ يبدأ فى القلب بالغفلة والنعاس الروحى ، فهى تقول: " فى الليل على فراشي طلبت من تحبه نفسي طلبته فما وجدته .. " فلم تعد فى بيت خمر محبة الفادى ، بل تركت الأحضان السماوية التى كانت تعانقها وفى ليل التهاون والتكاسل وجدت نفسها بلا حبيب ، فلقد ضاع من أمام عينيها وجود عريسها .. لذا قال الكتاب : " وفيما الناس نيام جاء عدوه وزرع زواناً في وسط الحنطة ومضى " (مت 13 : 25) فالمشكلة تكمن فى نوم صاحب الحقل ، وليس فى وجود عدو .. 
وقد تدخل الغفلة إلى قلب الإنسان من عدة مداخل أهمها :

1) الشعور بالذات والاعتماد على النفس والإكتفاء بماضى مجيد فى خدمة أو حياة مقدسة .. لذا قال معلمنا بولس الرسول : " ليس إني قد نلت أو صرت كاملاً ولكني أسعى لعلي أُدرك الذي لأجـله أدركني أيضاً المسيح يسوع " (في 3 : 12)
2) وقت الفراغ الذى فيه يشفق الإنسان على نفسه فيتكاسل ويهمل قداسته كما فعل داود النبى ، فبرغم أنه وقت الحرب إلا أنه تكاسل ، كما قال الكتاب : " وكان في وقت المساء أن داود قام عن سريره وتمشى على سطح بيت الملك فرأى من على السطح إمرأة تستحم وكانت المرأة جميلة المنظر جداً " (2صم 11 : 2) فأخذها وزنى معها ثم قتل .. وتوالى السقوط ..
3) البيئة الروحية غير المقدسة التى يتواجد فيها المؤمن فيتأثر بمن هم حوله ، ولا يؤثر هو فيهم .. فتكون النتيجة أنه يتكاسل ويترك جهاده فيضيع فى تيارهم .. لذا قال الكتاب : " لا تضلوا فإن المعاشرات الردية تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة " (1كو 15 : 33) ، كما يحذرنا قائلاً : "ولا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها .. " (أف 5 : 11)
4) إهمال وزنة الوقت متناسياً أننى سأعطى حساباً عنها يوم الدين .. فكل يوم يقدم الرب شيكاً قيمته 24 ساعة فهل أستثمر هذا الوقت أم أضيعه فأقع فى الدينونة .. لذا قال الرب يسوع : " أليست ساعات النهار اثنتي عشرة إن كان أحد يمشي في النهار لا يعثر لأنه ينظر نور هذا العالم " (يو 11 : 9)
5) إهمال التواجد مع جماعة المؤمنين فى الكنيسة ، بما فى ذلـك مـن فقـد لبركات كثيرة .. لذا قال الكتاب : " وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج وبساطة قلب " (أع 2 : 46)
6) الإستسلام للكسل وعدم أخذ قرار صارم مع النفس لتقوم وتثابر مجاهدة ضد الخطية .. لذا قال الكتاب : " غير متكاسلين في الاجتهاد حارين في الروح عابدين الرب " (رو 12 : 11)
لذا فالكنيسة تعلمنا فى تحليل الآباء الكهنة بعد صلاة نصف الليل فنقول : [ نجنا وأحفظنا وأسترنا وانهضنا من الملل والضجر والتوانى والكسل .. ولا تدع العدو الشيطان يطغينا بواسع الأمل ، بل نبه عقولنا وايقظ قلوبنا من نوم الغفلة وتسويف العمر باطلاً .. ]

أيها القارئ الحبيب ، هل تعيش فى نهار كامل أم فى ليل مظلم ؟ هل فى نشاط كامل أم فى تكاسل وخمول .. ؟ 

هل تمارس أمورك العالمية بنشاط ، وتتكاسل فى حياتك مع الله ولا تسمع لصوته الخفيف ، ولا يشغلك إلا صوت العالم بضجيجه وإلحاحاته ؟ 
إن كان فى حياتك منفذ من هذه المنافذ تسرب منه الكسل والغفلة إلى حياتك .. إنها فرصة اليوم لتقوم وتبنى أسوار حياتك المنهدمة ولا تكون بعد عاراً .. فرصة لنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور .. نعم ، قم من الأموات فيضئ لك المسيح ..
ثانياً : ســـعىٌ باطـــلٌ

أخيراً استيقظت العروس لتبحث عن حبيبها ، لكن للأسف بحثت عنه فى أماكن لا يمكن لها أن تجده فيها إذ بحثت عنه فى المدينة فى الأسواق فى الشوارع ، فكان سعيها سعياً باطلاً .. ووصلت إلى الحقيقة المُرة : فما وجدته .. فالبعض يبحثون عن السعادة فى المراكز ، ويتوهمون الفرح فى الحفلات والملذات والموديلات ، ويفتشون عن الراحة فى المال أو فى الجنس أو فى تمجيد الذات أو فى سيجارة أو فى كاس أو فى مسلسل .. فى الشوارع وفى النواصى أو فى الأماكن غير المقدسة .. والرب يعاتب هؤلاء قائلاً : " لأن شعبي عمل شرين تركوني أنا ينبوع المياه الحية لينقروا لانفسهم آباراً آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء " (إر 2 : 13)
والواقع أن الأمر فى منتهى الوضوح ، إذ قال الكتاب : " لا يجتنون من الشوك تيناً ولا يقطفون من العليق عنباً " (لو 6 : 44) فكيف لبضاعة إبليس القتال أن تهب حياة ؟ وكيف لمسلسلات العالم أن تهب حرية ؟ وكيف لسراب الخطية أن يهب ارتواءاً ؟
قال أحد اساتذة الجامعة المشهورين ذات يوم : [ لم اكتف بصنع الشر فى بلادى ، بل هاجرت إلى بلاد أوروبية لأمارس الفسق على أوسع نطاق .. عشت فى الخطية بالطول والعرض وكنت أبحث فيها عن السعادة واللذة ، فما وجدتها .. إنها لذة وقتية .. فكنت أضحك ضحكات وقتية من فمى وليس من قلبى .. وأخيراً تعرّف على مصدر السلام والسعادة .. إذ وهو جالس فى حديقة سمع صوتاً يقول له : افتح واقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس .. ففتح ووجد الكلمات : " هذا وإنكم عارفون الوقت إنها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم فإن خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور .. لنسلك بلياقة كما في النهار لا بالبطر والسكر لا بالمضاجع والعهر لا بالخصام و الحسد .. " (رو 13 : 11 ـ 13) فعلى الفور قام من غفلته وعاد إلى أحضان من كان يحبه وهو يبحث عنه بعيداً بعيداً فترك النجاسة إذ كان له إبن فى الحرام من الزنى .. ويسجل سعادته بلقاء المسيح وفتح قلبه له فيقول : [ كنت أبحث عنك فى أشياء خارج عنى فلم أجدك .. وأخيراً هنا وجدتك وفى قلبى أمسكتك .. ] ما أروع هذه البداية التى بدأها هذا الاستاذ الجامعى .. أتعرف من هو ؟ إنه القديس أغسطينوس .. الذى سجل هذا الكلام فى كتاب اعترافات اغسطينوس .. لقد كان استاذاً فى الفلسفة والبيان فى جامعات فينا ..

أخى المحبوب .. كفاك سعياً باطلاً عن السعادة .. كفاك نقراً فى الصخر لتبحث عن المياه .. بل افتح القلب لنبع الشبع والارتواء فتجد فيه السلام والراحة الحقيقية فتبتهج بفرحٍ ولا ينزع أحد فرحك منك ..

ثالثاً : حبٌ عامل

تقول عروس النشيد : " وجدني الحرس الطائف في المدينة فقلت أرأيتم من تحبه نفسي فما جاوزتهم إلا قليلاً حتى وجدت من تحبه نفسي فأمسكته ولم أُرخه حتى أدخلته بيت أمي وحجرة من حَبُلَت بي.."
وما الحرس الطائف إلا المرشدين الروحيين الذين يرشدون الإنسان إلى المسيح .. لكن ما أخطر أن يقف الإنسان عند مرحلة التعلق بالمرشد الروحى ولا يصل إلى المسيح .. فالعروس تقول : ما جاوزتهم إلا قليلاً .. فلقد تجاوزت مرحلة العيان لتتعامل مع الحبيب الغالى على مستوى الإيمان .. فالمرشد الروحى هو صوت صارخ فى البرية .. أعدوا طريق الرب .. وهو بذلك يوصلك إلى المسيح ..
وما أجمل هذه العبارة التى تكررت 5 مرات فى سفر النشيد .. وهى عبارة " من تحبه نفسى .. " وإذ ترى النفس البشرية حبيبها الغالى الذى أسلم نفسه لأجلها ، فعلى الفور تمسكه بيدها ولا ترخه ..
لقد ذهبت مريم المجدلية تبحث عن جسد المسيح لتضع الحنوط عليه لتطيبه .. فلاقاها هو بنفسه .. وظنت أنه البستانى لكنه نادها بإسمها قائلاً : يا مريم .. فعلى الفور عرفته مريم وقالت له يا معلم .. لذا فالنفس التى تبحث عن المحبوب لا بد أن يأتى ويُظهر لها ذاته بل يدخل إليها ويتعشى معها وهى معه ..
إنها المحبة التى تغيِّر القلب بل وتضئ الحياة .. فبعد الظلام يأتى النور ، وبعد الفتور تأتى الجدية والنشاط فى الحياة الروحية .. إنه الحب العامل المغيِّر الذى يحرر المقيدين ويفك الماسورين ويطلق ويخلص الذين فى الشدائد ..
لذا فالقديس الأنبا أنطونيوس حين وجد العريس السماوى ، وجده لؤلؤة واحدة كثيرة الثمن ، فعلى الفور قرر أن يمسك به ولا يرخيه ، بل وقرر أن لا يشغله شئ أو شخص عن التمتع بالمحبوب .. فترك الكل وانحل من الكل ليتحد بالواحد الكثير الثمن .. وهكذا سار على نفس الدرب كل آبائنا القديسين .. سواء كانوا رهباناً أو علمانيين .. بتوليين أو متزوجين .. 

أخيراً .. أدركت العروس أنه لا مكان يمكن أن تتمتع بالحبيب ولا يفصلها أحد عنه .. فقررت إلا أن تدخل به إلى بيت أمها , وحجرة من حبلت بها .. ومن هى هذه الأم إلا الكنيسة المقدسة التى حبلت بنا ونحن اطفال فى المعمودية .. فصار الله أباً لنا وصارت الكنيسة أما حنوناً نفرح بالقائلين لنا إلى بيت الرب نذهب .. فالكنيسة هى عمود الحق وقاعدته (1تي 3 : 15) 

ففى الكنيسة تتجدد النفس بفعل أسرارها التى هى قنوات مقدسة تجرى من خلالها عمل نعمة المسيح إلى القلب .. فيخلص المؤمن ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى .. فتتمتع بالمسيح فى الكنيسة وتخرج إلى العالم لتخبرهم بجمال المحبوب فيأتون إليه ليتمتعوا معها به .. 

أخى الحبيب .. هل لك الأشواق المقدسة للعريس السماوى التى تذيب ثلوج الخطية من القلب ، وتضئ ظلمات الضعف والكسل والتراخى فتأخذ حبيبك السماوى وتدخل به إلى الكنيسة لتأكل جسده وتشرب دمه .. وتبقى فى حضنه حتى يشأ فى خلوة حب مقدسة وترفض الفتور وتقوم من غفلة النوم وتقول له فى قطع صلاة النوم :
هوذا أنا عتيد أن أقف امام الديان العادل مرعوباً ومرتعداً من كثرة ذنوبى ، لأن العمر المنقضى فى الملاهى يستوجب الدينونة .. لكن توبى يا نفسى ما دمت فى الأرض ساكنة ، لأن التراب فى القبر لا يُسبح ، وليس فى الموت من يذكر ، ولا فى الجحيم من يشكر ..
بل إنهضى من رقاد الكسل وتضرعى إلى المخلص بالتوبة قائلة : اللهم ارحمنى وخلصنى ..

 يتبع...


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

> ويقول الإصحاح الرابع من هذا السفر : ( 1 – 7 )
> 
> " ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي ، ها أنت جميلة ، عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقابك ، شعرك كقطيع معز رابض على جبل جلعاد ، أسنانك كقطيع الجزائر الصادرة من الغسل اللواتي كل واحدة متئم وليس فيهن عقيم ، شفتاك كسلكة من القرمز ، وفمك حلو ، خدك كفلقة رمانة تحت نقابك ، عنقك كبرج داود المبني للأسلحة ... ثدياك كحشفتي ظبية توأمين يرعيان بين السوسن ، إلى أن يفيح النهار ، وتنهزم الظلال أذهب إلى الجبل المر ، وإلى تل اللبان ، كلك جميل يا حبيبتي ليس فيك عيبة ".


 

" ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي .. ها أنت جميلة عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقابك شعرك كقطيع معز رابض على جبل جلعاد .. " (نش 4 : 1)

نبدأ بنعمة الله فى الموضوع الأول من الإصحاح الرابع من سفر نشيد الأناشيد .. وفيه نرى العريس السماوى وهو يتغنى فى جمال العروس التى هى الكنيسة جماعة المؤمنين أفراداً كنا أو جماعة .. فيقول ويكرر قوله : " ها أنت جميلة " .. وهدف التكرار هو تأكيد لإعجابه بهذه العروس ..
فبرغم أن النفس البشرية قد شوهتها الخطية وأفسدت الصورة البهية التى خلقنا الله عليها ، إلا أن الرب فى حنانه عاد ودفع ثمن خطايانا واشترانا بدمه .. فعاد لنا جماله هو الذى طبعه علينا .. فسترنا بثوب بره وكسانا برداء خلاصه .. حينئذ ظهر بريق جماله المنعكس علينا فيعطينا سبع صفات مجيدة يرانا فيها كعروس جميلة بلا عيب .. 
وسنركز الحديث عن الصفة الأولى فقط فى هذا الموضوع ، إذ يقول لها : " عيناك حمامتان من تحت النقاب " .. وذلك من خلال ثلاث كلمات ، هى :
o البصــيرة الروحـــية . [ عيناكِ ]
o القداســـة الداخــلية . [ حمامتان ]
o العلاقـــة الســـرية . [ من تحت نقابك ]

أولاً : البصيرة الروحية

أول شئ يلفت نظر العريس الرب يسوع فى النفس البشرية ، هى عينا العروس .. وهى المنافذ التى بها تستطيع أن تعاين جمال المحبوب وتتكحل برؤيته ، وبدونها يبدو العريس خيالاً وتصبح صفاته قصة أو رواية لا واقع ...
والواقع أن البشر تجاه هذه البصيرة الروحية ثلاثة أنواع، هى :

1) أعمى وعريان :
كثيرون لهم عيون لكنهم لا يُبصرون .. وذلك بسبب أن رئيس هذا الدهر قد أعمى عيونهم بملذات العالم ومجده الفانى وشهواته الدنسة ، فأصبحوا روحياً فى عداد العميان .. وهذا النوع الأول من العميان يعترف بهذا العمى الروحى ، وشعارهم : أنا لا أفهم فى الدين .. مثلما فعل الوالى غاليون وهو يحاكم بولس إذ قال : " ولكن إذا كان مسئلة عن كلمة وأسماء وناموسكم فتبصرون أنتم لأني لست أشاء أن أكون قاضيا لهذه الأمور فطردهم من الكرسي .. " (أع 18 : 15 ، 16)
والواقع أن الاكتفاء بالاعتراف بالخطية والوقوف عند هذا الحد ، سيؤدى حتماً إلى هلاك أكيد .. فالكتاب قال : " من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يُقر بها ويتركها يُرحم " (أم 28 : 13) 

2) إدعاء وبهتان :
وهذا النوع من البشر لا يريد أن يعترف بحالة العمى الروحى ويحاول أن يُضلل واقعه المرير بأنه أفضل من غيره ، حتى أفضل من كثير من رجال الدين .. أو أن كل الناس يعملون نفس الشئ .. أو أن ما يعمله هى طيش شباب ومراهقة ، ومتى جاء الوقت سيتوب لكن يجب أن يعيش شبابه .. إلى آخر هذه القائمة التى يحاول أن يبرر بها نفسه أمام الله .. لكن الرب قد بكتهم بقوله : " لأنك تقول إني أنا غني وقد استغنيت ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء ولست تعلم أنك أنت الشقي والبئس وفقير وأعمى وعريان " (رؤ 3 : 17) .. لذا أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان ..

3) صراخ فإبصار :
وهذا النوع الثالث من البشر ، الذين اصلى من كل قلبى أن أكون أنا وانت واحداً منهم .. هذا النوع يعرف أنه أعمى وأن الخطية قد أعمت بصيرته الروحية ، لكنه لا يقف عند حد معرفة ضعفه ، بل يأتى ويصرخ من قلبه مع برتيماوس الأعمى الذى كان أعمى يستعطى ، وسمع أن يسوع الطبيب الشافى الذى يهب البصر للعميان والبصيرة لعميان القلب ، فصرخ بشدة : " يا يسوع إبن داود ارحمني .. فانتهره المتقدمون ليسكت أما هو فصرخ أكثر كثيراً يا ابن داود ارحمني فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يقدم إليه ولما أقترب سأله قائلا ماذا تريد أن أفعل بك فقال يا سيد أن أُبصر .. فقال له يسوع أبصر إيمانك قد شفاك وفي الحال أبصر وتبعه وهو يمجد الله .. " (لو 18 : 38 ـ 43)
أخى الحبيب ، ماذا عن عينيك أنت ؟ من أى نوع أنت ؟ 
هل لك عيون لا تبصر بها جمال المسيح ، وتدخل الكنيسة فلا ترى إلا أناساً يتحركون ، ولا ترى العريس السماوى ومعه قديسيه فى الكنيسة بيت الملائكة ؟
أم أن قساوة القلب تسربت إلى قلبك تدريجياً فتصورت أن الكل عميان ولا غضاضة أن تكون أنت واحداً منهم ؟
أم أنك بنعمة الله قررت أن تأتى إلى البصير الأعظم والشافى الحقيقى لتعرض عليه المرض واثقاً فى شفائه مؤمناً بأنه قادر أن يهبك بصيرة روحية بها ترى من لا يُرى ؟
يقول الأب الكاهن فى أوشية الإنجيل :
[ طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر وآذانكم لأنها تسمع ، فلنستحق أن نسمع ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة بطلبات قديسيك ]


ثانياً : القداسة الداخلية 
يقول العريس فى مدح عروسه : " عيناك حمامتان .. " لاحظ أنه لم يقل : " عيناك مثل عينى الحمام .. " بل يقول عن عينيها أنهما حمامتان .. فيما يلى :

1) فى قداستها : فهى رمز للروح القدس الذى حل على الرب يسوع فى صورة حمامة .. لذا فهذه العروس إذ تتمتع بعمل الروح القدس فى حياتها ، يطبع الروح عليها صورته ، فتسلك بالروح وتترفع عن الأرضيات وتسمو إلى السماويات ..
هل تذكر ما سجله الكتاب عن الحمامة التى أرسلها نوح قديماً ليتجسس الأرض وليرى هل جفت الأرض أم لا .. يقول الكتاب : " فلم تجد الحمامة مقراً لرجلها ، فرجعت إليه إلى الفلك لأن مياهاً كانت على وجه كل الأرض ، فمد يده وأخذها وأدخلها عنده إلى الفلك " (تك 8 : 9) لم تجد مكاناً لها وسط الجثث المتعفنة والرمم المتحللة .. عكس الغراب الذى خرج متردداً ولم يعد .. نعم ، الطيور على اشكالها تقع ، فحيث تكون الجثة هناك تجتمع النسور .. فحين تكون حياتنا كالغراب فى بحثه عن الجثث يكون بحثنا عن الخطية مهما كلفنا الأمر .. أما أذا طبع علينا الروح القدس قداسته ، يكون مكاننا هو المسيح فلك النجاة فى كنيسته ..

2) فى بساطتها : لذا قال الرب يسوع المسيح " كونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام " (مت 10 : 16) .. وهى البساطة التى كان يتمتع بها أباؤنا القديسون إذ يقول عنهم الكتاب : " كانوا يتناولون الطعام بإبتهاج وبساطة قلب " (أع 2 : 46) ، فلا يميزون بين ملكية لشخص أو لآخر ، بل كان كل شئٍ بينهم مشتركاً .. كما لم يكن يعنيهم ما يقول الناس عنهم ، بل فى بساطة قلب كانوا يقبلون الكل ويحبون الكل بلا تمييز لذا فلقد حذرنا معلمنا بولس الرسول من أن نفقد البساطة فى حياتنا فقال : " أخاف أنه كما خدعت الحية حواء بمكرها هكذا تفسد أذهانكم عن البساطة التي في المسيح " (2كو 11 : 3) 
كذلك نرى القديس يوسف النجار خطيب العذراء مريم الذى إذ علم بأن العذراء حامل ، و قبل أن يرشده الملاك إلى براءتها ، كان من حقه أن يرجمها ... لكن الكتاب يسجل بساطة هذا القديس ووداعته كالحمام فيقول : " فيوسف رجلها إذ كان باراً ولم يشأ أن يشهرها أراد تخليتها سراً " (مت 1 : 19) يا لروعة بساطة الإيمان !! أين نحن اليوم من أسرار الناس التى نعرفها ؟ هل لنا العين البسيطة كالحمام يستر عيوب الناس ولا يكشف أسرارهم ؟؟
إلا أن العين البسيطة لا تعنى على الإطلاق العين العبيطة .. فالبساطة فى كلمة الله كالحمام ، تكون مرتبطة دائماً بالحكمة كالحيات ..

3) فى إخلاصها : لعل من أجمل ما يميز الحمام هو عدم تعدد الزيجات .. فنجد أن لكل ذكر أنثاه والعكس .. إلى الدرجة أن الذكر قد يبقى بلا زوجة طيلة حياته إذا فقد أنثاه .. إنها العين المقدسة التى فيها يخلص الزوج لزوجته فى نظراته للأخريات ، وكذلك الزوجة تخلص لزوجها فى نظراتها للأخرين حتى فى غياب الـزوج .. لذا قال الكتاب : " ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد إمراته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها " (1كو 7 : 2) ، ولقد حذرنا الرب من النظرة الشريرة مؤكداً أنه : " كل من ينظر إلى إمرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه " (مت 5 : 28) .. لذا يقول الأب الكاهن فى صلاة الإكليل : [ هكذا اتخذ سائر الأباء القديسين إمرأة واحدة بطهر ونقاء لطلب الذُرية وإيجاد الخلف .. ]
كذلك نرى الحمام فى إخلاصه فى أداء المهام التى توكل إليه ، فقديماً كنا نرى الحمام الزاجل الذى كان يستخدم فى نقل الرسائل ، فهو يواجه المخاطر ويسافر البلاد البعيدة لينقل خبراً .. كذلك المؤمن الذى له حياة الحمام .. نراه مخلصاً فى عمله ، ومع أسرته ، وفى خدمته .. شعاره : " وكل ما فعلتم فاعملوا من القلب كما للرب ليس للناس " (كو 3 : 23)
4) فى سلامها : فالحمام هو رمز السلام .. فحين نحيا فى قداسة الروح ، ونترك المجال للروح القدس أن يقدسنا ويحفظنا من الغضب الذى لا يصنع بر الله ، تكون النتيجة أننا نتمتع بثمر الروح الذى هو محبة فرح سلام .. لذا قال الكتاب : " وثمر البر يُزرع في السلام من الذين يفعلون السلام " (يع 3 : 18)
أخى الحبيب ، أين أنت من عيون الحمام ؟؟ هل لك الإخلاص لله ولشريكة حياتك ؟ هل أنت بسيط تأخذ الأمور فى بساطة بلا تعقيد فى العلاقات أو فى حل المشاكل فتكون صانع سلام لحياتك ولحياة الآخرين؟

ثالثاً : العلاقة السرية 

يقول العريس : " عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقاب .. " والنقاب هو برقع أو غطاء تضعه المرأة على وجهها .. فتكون لهذه العروس عينان طاهرتان خاشعتان مستورتان وراء هذا البرقع .. إنه دليل العلاقة السرية الخاصة التى تربط العريس بعروسه .. فلا يراها آخر غيره ، لقد ارتبطت بالعريس بعلاقة خفية ، تعجز الكلمات أن تكشف عنها ..
وأنت يا أخى القارئ ، هل ارتبطت بعلاقة سرية خاصة بينك وبين حبيبك فى مخدعك وخلوتك اليومية ؟ هل حين تدخل الكنيسة يشغلك الداخلون والخارجون أم تربطك بالعريس السماوى الموجود فى الكنيسة علاقة سرية خاصة ... كتلك التى كانت بين المسيح وبين القديس أرسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك الذى كان يقف خلف العمود الذى سُمِى بعد ذلك باسم عمود أرسانيوس حيث يجرى حديثه سراً مع الحبيب الغالى ، وتسيل الدموع على خديه حباً فتحفر فى وجهه أخدوداً .. يالروعة خصوصية الحب ... فنحن لا نعلم ماذا كان يقول ، ولا ما هى المشاعر التى كانت تربط بين القديس الأنبا بولا أول السواح وبين عريسه الغالى .. تلك التى جعلته يترك العالم ويبقى فى البـرية عشرات السنين لا يرى فيها وجه إنسان . 
كذلك القديس بولس الرسول حين اختُطِفَ إلى السماء الثالثة وتمتع بمـا لم تـره عين ، ما لم تسمع به أذن ، وما لم يخطر على قلب بشر .. نراه يقول : " سمع كلمات لا ينطق بها ولا يسوغ لإنسان أن يتكلم بها " (2كو 12 : 4)
أخى الحبيب .. تُرى متى نبدأ أن ندخـل فى عـمق الشـركة الروحية والعلاقة الخصوصية السامية فى الخلوة اليومية وفى القداسات الإلهية ، فيمضى الوقت ونحن لا ندرى ولا نكل أو نمل .. بل نتمتع بوهج العلاقة المشتعلة فى الداخل .. وإذ يرى الأخرون حرارة هذه النار يشتاقون للأشتعال بها ولحلاوة دفء حرارتها ...
سيدى الرب يسوع المسيح عريس نفسى الغالى .. اشكرك لأجل عينيك الجميلتين اللتين أبصرتنى فى جمال .. 
إنى أعرف قبح حياتى ، وآتى إليك لتجملنى وتكملنى ببرك وبعمل نعمتك فتكون لىَّ عينا الحمام فى قداسته وطهارته واخلاصه ووداعته ...
تنازل وامنحنى البصيرة الروحية التى أستطيع بها أن أعاين مجد عشرتك وحلو بيعتك فيجرى حديثى معك دون ملل ...
انزع عيون الشر من قلبى وامنحنى عيوناً روحية طاهرة مقدسة .. آمين


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

> الله يحزن ويندم :
> 
> 
> " فحزن الرب أن عمل الإنسان في الأرض ، وتأسف في قلبه ، فقال الرب : أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان الذي خلقته ، الإنسان مع بهائم ودبابات وطيور السماء. لأني حزنت أني عملتهم " ( سفر التكوين 6 : 6 – 8 ).


 
*وللرد نقول بنعمة الله **: (1) كتاب الله ناطق من أوله إلى آخره أن الله منزّه عن الندم والحزن والأسف وغيرها, ورد في عدد 23: 19 ليس الله إنساناً فيكذب، ولا ابن إنسان فيندم, هل يقول ولا يفعل، أو يتكلم ولا يفي؟ وفي 1 صموئيل 15: 29 : نصيح إسرائيل لا يكذب ولا يندم، لأنه ليس إنساناً ليندم , وفي يعقوب 1: 17 : كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار، الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران , وفي إشعياء 46: 9 و10 : لأني أنا الله وليس آخر، الإله وليس مثلي, مخبرٌ منذ البدء بالأخير، ومنذ القديم بما لم يُفعَل, قائلًا: رأيي يقوم وأفعل كل مسرتي , وفي ملاخي 3: 6 : لأني أنا الرب، لا أتغيّر ,*

*(2) **ندم الله لا يعني تغييره**, إن الله لا يتغيَّر، فهو يكره الخطية ويعاقبها, فلو غيَّر إنسان موقفه من الخطية بالتوبة، فهل يبقى الله بدون تغيير في معاقبته للإنسان المخطئ التائب؟ ,, والله يبارك المؤمن المطيع, فلو غيَّر مؤمن موقفه من الله وعصى، فهل يستمرالله يباركه؟ إن الله لا يتغيّر، لكن معاملته للإنسان تتغيَّر بتغيير موقف الإنسان من وصايا الله,*

*لقد سُرَّ الله بالإنسان لما خلقه، ثم حزن وتأسف وندم لما سلك الإنسان سبيل الشر,*

*ويقولون: **يا حسرةً على العباد** (يس 36: 30) **والحسرة هي الندم**, فالله في محبته يطيل أناته على العباد والكافرين ليتوبوا، ويرزق الصالحين والطالحين لينتبهوا إليه, فإذا لم يندموا ويتحسروا على خطاياهم يتحسر هو ويندم على سوء أفعالهم,*

*(3) القول: **ندم الرب أو حزن معناه الشفقة والرقة والرحمة عند الرب**, فلو أن أباً محباً أدّب ابنه لمخالفته إياه، فلما رأى ما حل به توجع لوجعه وتألم لألمه وتأسف وحزن وندم، مع أن الأب عمل الواجب في تقويم ابنه وتأديبه وخيره، فوضع كل شيء في محله, إنما أسفه وندمه وحزنه كله ناشئ من الشفقة والرحمة, **ولا يجوز أن نقول في مثل هذا المقام إن أباه رحمه أو شفق عليه، بل نقول إن أباه ندم، وإن كان المراد بذلك الرحمة والشفقة, فعلى هذا القياس قال النبي إن الله ندم، والمراد به إعلان شفقة الله ورحمته وجوده وكرمه, ولا يمكن أن يؤتى بلفظة غيرها للتعبير عن رحمة الله في هذا المقام، فلا يجوز أن نقول: رحمهم بعد عقابه لهم , **بل نقول ندم بعد العقاب والعذاب دلالة على رحمته, والدليل على ذلك أن النبي داود قال: وندم حسب كثرة رحمته ,*

*(4) كأن المعترض لم يعرف أن استعمال مثل هذه الألفاظ البشرية في جانب الله جائز، ليقرّب لعقولنا الأمور المعنوية، فإن الله لا يخاطبنا بلغة الملائكة بل بلغتنا واصطلاحاتنا لندرك حقائق الأمور, وعلى هذا فهو يقول لنا إن الله ندم، بمعنى أنه غيَّر قضاءه بسبب تغيير الشروط التي سبق ووضعها, ولو أن هذا الندم يختلف عن ندم الإنسان، فالإنسان يندم بسبب عدم معرفته لما سيحدث, وهذا لا ينطبق على الله، الذي ليس عنده ماضٍ ولا مستقبل، بل الكل عنده حاضر,*

*فعندما نقول إن الله يحب ويكره ويتحسَّر ويندم، لا نقصد أن له حواس مثل حواسنا، وإنما نقصد **أنها مواقف لله إزاء ما يفعله البشر,*

*(5) **نسب القرآن لله النسيان والمكر والكيد وغيره, ورد في التوبة 9: 67 : نسوا الله فنسيهم , وورد في السجدة 32: 14 : فذوقوا بما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا إنّا نسيناكم ,*

*ونسب إليه صفة العجب: بل عجبتُ** (الصافات 12) وقوله: **إن تعجب فعجبٌ قولهم** (الرعد 5), وصفة الرحمة كثيرة الورود في القرآن, وقال علماء المسلمين: كل صفة يستحيل حقيقتها على الله تُفسَّر بلازمها , قال الإمام فخر الدين الرازي: جميع الأعراض النفسانية، أعني الرحمة والفرح والسرور والغضب والحياء والمكر والاستهزاء، لها أوائل ولها غايات, مثاله الغضب، فإن أوله غليان دم القلب، وغايته إرادة إيصال الضرر إلى المغضوب, فلفظ الغضب في حق الله لا يحمل على أوله الذي هو غليان دم القلب، بل على غرضه الذي هو إرادة الإضرام, وكذلك الحياء له أول وهو انكسار يحصل في النفس، وله غرض وهو ترك الفعل، فلفظ الحياء في حق الله يُحمَل على ترك الفعل لا على انكسار النفس , وقال الشيخ محيي الدين ابن العربي في الباب الثالث من الفتوحات: جميع ما وصف الحق تعالى به نفسه من خلق وإحياء وإماتة ومنع وإعطاء ومكر واستهزاء وكيد وفرح وغضب ورضا وضحك وتبشيش وقدم ويد ويدين وأيد وعين وأعين، وغير ذلك كله نعت صحيح لربنا، ولكن على حد ما تقبله ذاته وما يليق بجلاله ,*

*ونسب القرآن إلى الله المكر**، فورد في الرعد 13: 42 : **فلله المكر جميعاً** , وفي آل عمران 3: 54 **: **ومكر الله، والله خير الماكرين** , قال المفسرون: **أقواهم مكر الله وأحذرهم على إيصال الضرر من حيث لا يحتسب** , وفي الأعراف 7: 99 : **أفأمنوا مكر الله**, وفي الأنفال 8: 30 **ويمكرون ويمكر الله** , وفي النحل 27: 50 : **ومكرنا مكراً **,*

*ونسب القرآن إلى الله الكيد**، فورد في الأعراف 7: 183 : **إن كيدي متين** , قال المفسرون إن أخذي شديد، وإنما سماه كيداً لأن ظاهره إحسان وباطنه خذلان, وفي القلم 68: 45 **إن كيدي متين** , وفي الطارق 86: 16 : **وأكيد كيداً*

*يتبع...*​


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

> الله يتذكر عهده مع الناس عن طريق (( قوس قزح )) :
> 
> " وصنعت قوسي في السحاب فتكون علامة ميثاق بيني وبين الأرض ، فيكون متى أنشر سحاباً على الأرض ، ويظهر القوس في السحاب إني أذكر ميثاقي الذي بيني وبينكم وبين كل نفس حية في كل جسد ، فلا تكون أيضاً المياه طوفاناً لتهلك كل ذي جسد ، فمتى كانت القوس في السحاب أبصرها لأذكر ميثاقاً أبديا بين الله وبين كل نفس حية في كل جسد على الأرض " . ( سفر التكوين 9 : 13 – 16 ) .


 
هل تحاول القول ان الله ينسى؟ و يتخذ من هذهعلامة لتذكيره؟؟ اذن انت غلطان يا صاحبي لان العلامة هذه موجه للبشر ..





> الله يغار من الإنسان :
> 
> وكانت الأرض كلها لساناً واحداً ، ولغة واحدة وحدث في ارتحالهم شرقاً أنهم وجدوا بقعة في أرض شنعار ، وسكنوا هناك ، وقال بعضهم هلم نصنع لبناً ونشويه شياً ، فكان لهم اللبن مكان الحجر ، وكان لهم الحمر مكان الطين ، وقالوا : هلم نبني لأنفسنا مدينة ويرجاً رأسه بالسماء ، ونصنع لأنفسنا اسماً لئلاً نتبدد على وجه الأرض فنزل الرب لينظر المدينة والبرج اللذين كان بنو آدم يبنونمها وقال الرب : هو ذا شعب واحد ، ولسان واحد لجميعهم وهذا ابتداؤهم بالعمل ، والآن لا يمتنع عليهم كل ما ينوون أن يعملوه هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض ، فبددهم الرب من هناك على وجه كل الأرض ، فكفوا عن بنيان المدينة ، لذلك دعى اسمها بابل لأن الرب هناك بلبل لسان كل الأرض ، ومن هناك بددهم الرب على وجه كل الأرض ". ( سفر التكوين 11 : 1 – 9 )


 

لا ارى اي علاقة بين النص و ان اله يغار من الانسان... اين غيرة اله؟؟؟ شعب بابل اراد بناء برجا رأسه للسماء, لذلك عاقب الله الشعب ببلبلة لسانهم... اين غيرة الله في هذا النص؟؟؟


 



> الله يحرض على السرقة :
> 
> 
> خروج 3 : 21- قال الله لبني اسرائيل: حين تمضون من أرض فرعون : لا تمضوا فارغين : بل تطلب كل امرأة من جارتها أمتعة فضة و1هب وثياب ، وتضعونها على بنيكم ونباتكم فتسلبون المصريين )


 

*وللرد نقول بنعمة الله **: (1) سخّر المصريون بني إسرائيل طيلة مدة العبودية في البناء والعمل الشاق, فكان ما أخذه بنو إسرائيل من المصريين بمثابة أجرة,*

*(2) ثم أن بني إسرائيل طلبوا من المصريين ما يساعدهم على السفر، وأخذوا ما أعطاه المصريون لهم, وقد أعطى الله بني إسرائيل نعمة في عيون المصريين، فأعطوهم ما طلبوه (راجع آية 21),*

*لا شهوة هنا، ولا سرقة، بل أخْذُ حقٍ طال الأمد قبل الحصول عليه,*​


----------



## fakhry2010 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد المتداولة*

ميرسى على الرد الزعيم ربنا معك اعدو طريق الرب اين راح الواد الى كان بيسال ونافخ نفسه هرب اه طيب لما تلاقى اسائله تانيه من منتدى تانى  هاترجع صح وتهرب الروح القدس يتكلم على لسانكم  سلام رب المجد يسوعه المسيح معاكم


----------

